# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  Weed stocks? Yeah, weed stocks!

## tcon

OK boyz I can't believe we don't have our own thread for this yet. Used to see em discussed in the short/long stickies but I think the hype train slowed down a bit and all the talk dried up lol. Who's holding? What are ya buying? Selling? Anyone buy a yacht yet?

I made my gains on WEED and ACB, not holding either of them anymore, now I have most of my holdings in APH, RTI, and N. Rest in OGI, THCX, MPX, and a few other smaller caps. Strategy right now is to just hold for the year and see what happens, most likely reinvest into ACB once their dilution is fully priced in (if it ever happens) in 2019.

----------


## killramos

My bet is we see a crash in weed stocks Q4 when people realize that legalization has been bungled and it’s going to be way harder to make money and the market is way smaller than people think it is.

My plan is to pick up an industry short position shortly after legalization when the hype train is in full force.

----------


## Xtrema

Conservatives seems to be able to cock block it so they can make it a 2019 election issue.

----------


## Mostwanted

Been Day Trading Weed stocks for a year and half now, and a bit of energy stocks, been up +30k from my starting 5k account, but profits have slowed down since February and losses have increased as well, so been focusing on mining and energy sector till it really picks up. Still have all MJ stocks on watchlists though, for dip buying opportunities

----------


## JustinL

I got out completely pretty close to the peak and about a month ago got back into APH when it was right around $10.00. I think it will move up from here as the hype grows again, but finding the exit point will be tricky.

----------


## RawB8figure

I started buying pre Trudeau (as he was campaigning to legalize it) with the original plan to hold long until recreation sales have established. I think there is no accurate way to predict size of market with the black market and stigma attached to smoking weed. 
I think the market will be bigger than expected once legalized and then continue to grow.

----------


## max_boost

Made some small money $10k ish on it but that's about it. I know of some guys who got in to ACB when it was 60cents ish and something like 9000 shares. It's incredible the vision/patience of some ppl and they still holding. 

Myself I just have ACB and HMMJ right now. Plan to hold for awhile.

----------


## Brent.ff

holding LHSIF... turned into a lot longer hold then anticipated..

----------


## tcon

> Conservatives seems to be able to cock block it so they can make it a 2019 election issue.



Hearing some of the conservative dinosaurs in the senate spewing all the reefer madness nonsense is infuriating. It also seems like they're under the belief that no one smokes weed right now and it will be chaos once it's legal. lol.

----------


## T-Dubbs

> Made some small money $10k ish on it but that's about it. Plan to hold for awhile.



ive made similar amounts with Supreme Cannabis or "FIRE" on TSX

----------


## vengie

> Made some small money $10k ish on it but that's about it. I know of some guys who got in to ACB when it was 60cents ish and something like 9000 shares. It's incredible the vision/patience of some ppl and they still holding. 
> 
> Myself I just have ACB and HMMJ right now. Plan to hold for awhile.



I know a couple guys who went all in on ACB a couple years ago, both are now in the 7 figure club.

Pretty wild.

----------


## you&me

> I know a couple guys who went all in on ACB a couple years ago, both are now in the 7 figure club.
> 
> Pretty wild.



Funny they've made money like that and ACB's revenues are only _just_ into the 8 figure club  :ROFL!: 

I'm with killramos - There are probably still some opportunities to actively trade some cannabis stocks, but it seems like most of the fun is over... Time to start plotting the short strategy.

----------


## gwill

> I know a couple guys who went all in on ACB a couple years ago, both are now in the 7 figure club.
> 
> Pretty wild.



An old friend and I went for lunch when he was catching me up to speed on a bunch of old co workers who became millionaires from acb.

One of the earliest investors was an owner of a dealership near edmonton. When he invested early on he was letting everyone know to invest. Many of his employees became millionaires. They were buying in at 50 cents at the time.

I've met quite a few of the guys who work for acb. Late 20s early 30s.. million dollar homes. All living it up.. 

Awesome to hear about so many success stories.. especially those who bought in so early.

----------


## max_boost

That's amazing. I am truly happy for ppl who take risks and having it pay off.  :Clap:   :Clap:  

This world needs more cheer leaders and less haters. haha

----------


## gwill

can't be anything but happy for those who've done well by taking some risks. An old co worker took out a $70k line of credit and went all in on acb.

He's sitting in bc doing sweet fuck all right now.

Lots of regular folk have made massive money early on. Good for them.

Question is when the United States legalizes things will there be the same opportunities.

----------


## RawB8figure

Hopefully the bill will be passed this week.

----------


## tcon

On to Royal Assent!

----------


## shakalaka

Any point in still buying any of the weed stocks? If so, which ones? Buy and hold until when?

----------


## CorvetteMusic

> Any point in still buying any of the weed stocks? If so, which ones? Buy and hold until when?



Aphria and Aurora

----------


## A790

Holding both SEED and HMJR. Let's see some growth...

----------


## dandia89

> Aphria and Aurora



do HMMJ if you don't want to do due diligence, but believe in the sector. 

people trash aurora alot on r/weedstocks but i think it's a great play

----------


## RawB8figure

> Any point in still buying any of the weed stocks? If so, which ones? Buy and hold until when?



Emerald Health Therapeutics Inc.
ORGANIGRAM HOLDINGS INC
The Green Organic Dutchman Holdings Ltd

----------


## shakalaka

Say I grab a few aurora and the ones mentioned above, how long should they be held on to? I am not an active stock person so usually buy and just sit on them.

----------


## sabad66

> Say I grab a few aurora and the ones mentioned above, how long should they be held on to? I am not an active stock person so usually buy and just sit on them.



this is a very loaded question with a lot of factors:
a) depends on how well or shitty they do and nobody has a crystal ball
b) depends your personal situation/investment strategy/goals/risk aversion level

----------


## max_boost

HMMJ

No thinking required

----------


## killramos

Easy money has already been made, at this point you are just following the lemmings off the cliff.

The risk has already paid off.

Just as easily going back to nothing as up to ceiling at this point like any other stock.

----------


## RawB8figure

https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/marijuan...t-17-1.1096187

----------


## roopi

Market Cap of Molson Coors is about 16 billion, Market Cap of Canopy, Aphria, and Aurora combined is about the same. One has 15 billion a year in revenue. The other 3 combined are estimated to have 1 billion in revenue next year. Overvalued? Definately... there is large growth potential in this industry but it's going to be hard to pick the right stocks that are left at the end. My guess is these companies (the good ones) will get bought out by the large beverage and/or tobacco companies at some point. 

If you know nothing about these companies and just want to invest so you don't miss out I'd save your money or by the ETF like maxboost suggested. My 2 picks are APH and CRZ. CRZ is a company that invests in other cannabis related companies in the U.S. so you won't see it react with the rest of the Canadian Cannabis stocks.

----------


## Buster

> “Easy” money has already been made, at this point you are just following the lemmings off the cliff.
> 
> The risk has already paid off.
> 
> Just as easily going back to nothing as up to ceiling at this point like any other stock.



I know quite a few people who have dumped big $$$ into cannabis development. I'm at least somewhat connected with a lot of the big players in the segment.

I'm not touching any of it with a ten foot pole.

I think the market and the profit will be far less than people are predicting.

----------


## ExtraSlow

May as well buy the 3x leverage oil bull.

----------


## BavarianBeast

my overall return from cannabis stocks has been over 600%.

Sold most of them a while back but going to hold a relatively small position in HMMJ for 2 years.

----------


## taemo

been holding acb and aph since 2016, will be exiting within the next couple of months, might keep some aph though

----------


## shakalaka

I don’t wanna put too much. With other projects on the go there’s not much liquid cash to be put anyway. I was thinking something along the lines of $15K or so. Sounding like HMMJ and Aurora ones are the safest bets? I don’t plan to make 7 figures or drop my entire net worth in hopes of multiplying it exponentially. I just don’t understand this game that way. But even if I make $10K or so there’s no harm in that, is what I am thinking.

----------


## roopi

Your 15k is not going to make a profit of 10k in HMMJ or Aurora within the next couple of years. Find somewhere else to invest in.

----------


## killramos

Lol guaranteed 70% return in a short term. Might want to trying buying a bridge in Brooklyn.

----------


## tcon

Although ACB may be a great long play, in the short term I can't justify buying back in. Sold all my shares at an average of about 10$. They're currently sitting around $10, and in August they will be up to 1.2 Billion shares I believe? That puts their MC at about 12 billion. 

That's not to mention Sky won't be completed until 2019, and the med hat plant probably 2020. Not sure how they can justify that MC with no production.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> I don’t wanna put too much. With other projects on the go there’s not much liquid cash to be put anyway. I was thinking something along the lines of $15K or so. Sounding like HMMJ and Aurora ones are the safest bets? I don’t plan to make 7 figures or drop my entire net worth in hopes of multiplying it exponentially. I just don’t understand this game that way. But even if I make $10K or so there’s no harm in that, is what I am thinking.



Just keep in mind that if you put $15k into HMMJ, you’d essentially have $2250~ worth of Aurora lol.


https://www.horizonsetfs.com/horizon...duct-Sheet.pdf

----------


## shakalaka

I never mentioned I wanted it to be short term necessarily. I don't mind leaving it in for a few years if that's what it takes but I've been reading stuff that says there are concerns about longevity of these stocks so I am not too sure.

----------


## taemo

bought some more ACB and APH yesterday, I'm hoping for another 10-20% profit (+7% now from yesterday) before cashing out.

----------


## sabad66

One thing people aren't considering here is very long term (i.e. 20 years out). With these massive Canadian companies being as established/mature as they are now with a small market like Canada, imagine when other countries follow suit and legalize. Personally i think it's only a matter of time before other big major countries legalize. Maybe not in the next 5 years but i'd be willing to wager that in 10-20 years its legal in all westernized countries. With countries new to the game, Canadian players like ACB will be in a position to enter those markets and become massive multinationals. They are already getting involved in Germany medical markets and other European countries soon to follow. 

Another thing to consider is the "downstream" (lol) products like edibles/extracts/vape pens/etc that are coming later on. They aren't allowed now so the big legal companies haven't touched them yet (only grey market ones have so far), but i think that's where a lot of value will be created too.

Really i feel this is just the beginning IMO, but patience will be key.

Anyways those just my thoughts. Always do your own due diligence but personally i'm keeping a few 'blue chip' pot companies in my long term accounts and banking on them being worth a lot more by the time i'm retired.

----------


## A790

> One thing people aren't considering here is very long term (i.e. 20 years out). With these massive Canadian companies being as established/mature as they are now with a small market like Canada, imagine when other countries follow suit and legalize. Personally i think it's only a matter of time before other big major countries legalize. Maybe not in the next 5 years but i'd be willing to wager that in 10-20 years its legal in all westernized countries. With countries new to the game, Canadian players like ACB will be in a position to enter those markets and become massive multinationals. They are already getting involved in Germany medical markets and other European countries soon to follow. 
> 
> Another thing to consider is the "downstream" (lol) products like edibles/extracts/vape pens/etc that are coming later on. They aren't allowed now so the big legal companies haven't touched them yet (only grey market ones have so far), but i think that's where a lot of value will be created too.
> 
> Really i feel this is just the beginning IMO, but patience will be key.
> 
> Anyways those just my thoughts. Always do your own due diligence but personally i'm keeping a few 'blue chip' pot companies in my long term accounts and banking on them being worth a lot more by the time i'm retired.



That aligns with my thinking. I think the sector has legs in the long term.

----------


## max_boost

shakalaka should research this the way he researches his cars. I mean he will devote hours to picking the right car at the best price but will just casually take our word on the best pot stock haha

----------


## taemo

I agree that in the long run, they will be fine but valuation are pretty high and not like most of them are generating enough profit.

I will sell a major portion within the next couple of months and wait for the inevitable dot-com crash before re-entering.

----------


## shakalaka

> shakalaka should research this the way he researches his cars. I mean he will devote hours to picking the right car at the best price but will just casually take our word on the best pot stock haha



Haha that's the issue with topics you're interested in vs the ones you aren't. Unfortunately I am only interested in the ones that make you spend money and not the ones that make money.  :Frown: 

You're a smart guy so I'd take your word where to put some $ in. Haha. I have no reason to believe that any of you would want to purposely screw me over. lol

----------


## max_boost

> Haha that's the issue with topics you're interested in vs the ones you aren't. Unfortunately I am only interested in the ones that make you spend money and not the ones that make money. 
> 
> You're a smart guy so I'd take your word where to put some $ in. Haha. I have no reason to believe that any of you would want to purposely screw me over. lol



haha glad you read the humor in my post  :Big Grin: 

I have this https://www.horizonsetfs.com/hmmj

Give it a glance over. 

I can't hold individual stocks as it keeps me up at night. I make less with an ETF but also lose less too. 

I'm all about the slow and steady these days and holding for the long run. 

I have held Aphria, Canopy, Hydropothecary, Aurora all separately at one point and made some good money but man it just makes me antsy lol So now I buy HMMJ and it has exposure to all of them. 

Good luck Shak. 

May you make a thread for each stock you buy like what you do with cars  :Devil:  lol  :thumbs up:

----------


## CorvetteMusic

I got money in Aphria, Emblem and CannTrust. I lost quite a bit this week but it doesn't phase me. I'm holding onto these until at least October. If you want less risky stocks.... Starbucks is not going to drop much further.

----------


## themack89

I bought a bunch of Maricann. If not for their future production prospects and actually generating revenue, then at least for their business infrastructure and assets. I think $250m market cap for what they got going on is disgustingly undervalued relative to the sector.

----------


## themack89

edit double post

----------


## themack89

Here's something the nerds might be interested in. I have a Philosophy that someone whose full time job it is to analyze stocks and invest millions into the industry has more time to figure out which companies may be better picks than others. I once asked myself, how could I leverage that information? I convinced myself that a simple and practical way to do it was to get lists of ETF holdings, and compare the relative holdings weight of each stock compared to it's market cap. Generally speaking, the lower market cap a company is, the more risky it is.

Once you plug all of this into a spread sheet, what you find actually makes some sense. Here is an example of the largest holdings and their respective market cap for HMMJ Holdings:


Now, to apply an arbitrary risk metric, you'd take the Market Cap and figure out how many percentage points of holdings you have per X amount of Market Cap.
In my case, I used the formula: [ *Weight%* / *MarketCap* ] * *10,000*
The * 10,000 was just to make it a more palatable number.

So, now we got some measure of what kind of risk appetite they have for each individual stock. Here is what it looks like for HMMJ as of July 4th, 2018:


I will leave off with the snapshot changes I captured from March 19th, 2018 until July 4th, 2018:
(The yellow highlights are newly added stocks to HMMJ holdings, so it is obvious they will probably have the greatest changes and high ranks.)


I'll make a link to the excel file if anyone is interested in playing around with it. I pull the data with Googlesheets and then I just copy and paste it into Excel for compatibility purposes. But I encourage you to come up with your own metrics! This is by no means the final destination, I simply use it as a starting point because there is too little time in the day to read up on every single company out there.

----------


## killramos

Or you could use volatility to asses risk. But that would be silly lol  :ROFL!:

----------


## themack89

> Or you could use volatility to asses risk. But that would be silly lol



I was interested in this method because it leverages other people's research. It's a combination of qualitative and quantitative filtering. Example: some expert, or team of experts, who runs an ETF for Marijuana stocks, has some kind of favoritism for Neptune, IIPR, and Zynerba. I wonder why that is, now maybe I can go Google them. Basically it's fishing to benefit from somebody else's Alpha without taking on the unwanted Beta.

Curious to hear how you do it based off volatility.

----------


## killramos

https://www.investopedia.com/terms/v/volatility.asp

----------


## themack89

> https://www.investopedia.com/terms/v/volatility.asp



Thanks. You're not the only one who took a finance course or two in university.

I was asking how _you_  use volatility to help filter for your picks.

----------


## killramos

Mostly just a comment on why bother trying to back calculate risk, when methods to estimate it are well established. One thing to take a course but it’s another to acknowledge and understand it. But go ahead, reinvent the wheel lol.

I think by the time you notice published changing weights in various etf’s it has already been priced in and you are just forever chasing the wave and alpha was never there.

As for how to filter, I don’t, I think it’s a waste of time. Just pay your nominal fee to own the etf.

----------


## themack89

You're kind of missing the point. I used to be deep into that stuff (to the point of trading volatility smiles, diagonals in commodities, etc), so I know what it means to acknowledge and understand volatility. But the number of ways you can bend and contort it to find numbers that fit your view are countless. Example, you want to look at Sharpe ratios? Why not Sortino, Omega, Treynor, Romad? etc etc...

I'm talking about extracting a narrative from another analyst without becoming the analyst or diving hard into their work. To me, it's the ability to gather insight from someone else's reading and research, to get a glimpse into their "view". It's a way of having someone process qualitative information for you--to tell a story--so you don't have to.

Why pay the nominal fee for the ETF when you don't want to own Aurora and Canopy?

----------


## killramos

We definitely agree on one thing.

I am most definitely missing the point.

----------


## AndrewMZ3

Anyone looking at Sproutly, SPR on the CSE? They started trading today

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Here's something the nerds might be interested in. I have a Philosophy that someone whose full time job it is to analyze stocks and invest millions into the industry has more time to figure out which companies may be better picks than others. I once asked myself, how could I leverage that information? I convinced myself that a simple and practical way to do it was to get lists of ETF holdings, and compare the relative holdings weight of each stock compared to it's market cap. Generally speaking, the lower market cap a company is, the more risky it is.



That's actually a really interesting approach... essentially saying that if it has a higher relative weighting (to market cap) in the ETF, it is something that the fund believes in. 

I like it. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## suntan

I don't think HMMJ is actively managed, nor is the underlying index.

Larger market cap companies typically are held more because they're more liquid. It's really hard to hold small companies when you have billions in cash to invest.

----------


## CorvetteMusic

> I bought a bunch of Maricann. If not for their future production prospects and actually generating revenue, then at least for their business infrastructure and assets. I think $250m market cap for what they got going on is disgustingly undervalued relative to the sector.



I bought a ton of Maricann shares this week. So far I got Newstrike/UpCannabis (hip) Hydropocathery (hexo) Aphria is the one I've put the most money into , CannTrust is my 2nd largest, and Emblem. 

Oddly enough I see Aurora blowing up but keep holding off buying that. Waiting for a dip under $8.5 a share if that ever happens before doing that. Tilray IPO next week... that is going to be a good one

An easy money making stock right now is LBrands. Easy money

----------


## tcon

repeat of jan/feb possible

----------


## RawB8figure

Well, 3 weeks to go till legalization. Will we see a bubble pop? or will the size of the market support valuations?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Well, 3 weeks to go till legalization. Will we see a bubble pop? or will the size of the market support valuations?



Or neither!

----------


## max_boost

Sold half. Letting the other half ride.

----------


## prae

similar story here. Sold my $WEED @ $70, sold half my $ACB in the $12 range. Letting Aurora ride.

----------


## Disoblige

Hard to tell what's going to happen tomorrow and into next week (October), but we are seeing RSI level getting into oversold soon and the ranges are tightening.
I think we really need some substantial news releases to help the sector in general or else we're not going to see much uplift. I'd love to be wrong though.

----------


## roopi

Only holding one and just going to ride it out (CRZ - Cannaroyalty). It was actually halted this morning so hopefully some good news and not financing.

Edit: I'm actually holding another stock WTER - Alkaline Water Company that had nothing to do with this sector but sometime last week they announced going into infused beverages so I guess I'm holding two. 

Keeping both of these for a while unless the news is terrible today on CRZ.

----------


## Disoblige

ACB uplist news to NYSE. Yay. Christmas early I hope.

Hopefully Aphria announces something soon too.

----------


## TRD_YOTA

Yes this is still the beginning. Big things still ahead for this industry!




> ACB uplist news to NYSE. Yay. Christmas early I hope.
> 
> Hopefully Aphria announces something soon too.

----------


## buh_buh

My plan was always to sell leading up to legalization, but the greedy side of me wants to let it all ride.

----------


## Disoblige

Altria looking for constellation style deal with Aphria.
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/cann...-grower-aphria




> U.S. tobacco giant Altria Group Inc. is in talks to acquire an equity stake in Canadian cannabis grower Aphria Inc., multiple sources say.
> 
> Details of Altria’s proposed investment in Aphria are still being finalized, said the sources, who asked to remain unnamed because the talks are private. They said Altria has expressed an interest in acquiring a minority stake in the Leamington, Ont.-based grower with the intention of eventually holding a majority of the company’s shares.
> 
> The sources cautioned that it could take time for the two companies to strike a deal and that talks could still fall through.
> 
> With a market capitalization of US$119-billion, Virginia-based Altria makes tobacco, cigars and wine. It owns Philip Morris USA, the maker of Marlboro cigarettes, and has a significant stake in Anheuser-Busch InBev SA/NV, the world’s largest brewing company. Meanwhile, Aphria’s market value on Wednesday afternoon was $4.3-billion. Its stock price has doubled since mid-August to $17.37.
> 
> Altria executives have met with Aphria’s leadership team in Leamington on several occasions, the sources said. The most recent in-person discussions took place on Monday, with senior representatives making the trip from the U.S.
> ...

----------


## max_boost

Aphria. So godly today. Helps stop some of the bleeding on the overall market.

----------


## Disoblige

I'm interested in the details of the Altria talks/deal and see what happens. After then, I might actually decide to sell all my APH. $30 isn't too much to ask, is it?!
Also hope Aphria announces the NYSE uplisting soon as they haven't said anything about it yet but their actions definitely hint it.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I'm betting on the private market at this point, puts for the pot stocks now.

----------


## Disoblige

ACB closes pretty much near the high of the day. Crazy.

----------


## max_boost

How bout those weed stocks.  :Pimpin':

----------


## Disoblige

Sold rest of 50% this morning. Holding nothing in sector now. The gap up this morning was enough for me to secure profits. Don't care if it goes up more, I'm happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Disoblige

Thank god. Look at the dump.

----------


## asp integra

Got out of ACB at $16 this morning, glad I did!

----------


## max_boost

Props man. I got out at $15 from my $12 batch. Still have 1000 shares of HMMJ from $24. Will wait now. Bought the girl something nice from weed gains. Win win win.

----------


## Disoblige

> Got out of ACB at $16 this morning, glad I did!



Yep yep, great work. It's tough to take profits sometimes, but that's why having a plan set is so important as it's difficult to decide in the moment when you only have a few minutes.

Right now, the hype is settling down and the only thing to make the big players pop is the response from the US after uplisting (as uplist news is already priced in) and any future deals that may come. Isn't it funny how everyone predicted months ago that people would sell off the day before legalization or on the day off, and it basically happened exactly how it was imagined? Human nature I tell ya. Stock market never really changes it seems.

I am looking more at US plays right now as things are just heating up there.

----------


## msommers

Aphria looking to get on NYSE.

----------


## Disoblige

> Aphria looking to get on NYSE.



Priced in already. Might get a small pop when they actually get approved, but if you aren't in it already, no point buying it anytime soon as the ranges are still tightening over the next few trading days unless unrelated news drops.

----------


## vengie

> I am looking more at US plays right now as things are just heating up there.



Any plays particularly? I've been watching MPx for a while.

----------


## max_boost

Bunch of buddies bought into MPX today. Couldn't tell you anymore than that.

----------


## Disoblige

> Any plays particularly? I've been watching MPx for a while.



I've only played MPX from a 0.99 to 1.10 scalp (daytrade) when it spiked a month or so ago due to the financials report. Since then, it was a slow bleed until the merger was announced. And even then it's slowly going down again.

I would prepare for Acreage Holdings play as there is lots of hype for that. Anticipated sometime in November but no confirmation yet. Since I sold all my Canadian Holdings, I'm just waiting for the setups to come to me. Last thing I want to do is prematurely lose my gains, especially with the holidays coming up.

----------


## Brent.ff

still running LHSIF... see lots of upside, but dunno how long down the road it will be.

----------


## tcon

Ive had MPX for a while, and some IAN. The merger is awesome news, imo they will be the CGC of the US in a few years. Really interested in seeing what happens with the MPX International shares that MPX holders will receive.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> I'm betting on the private market at this point, puts for the pot stocks now.



Couldnt of timed these any better

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Anything a guy should buy for short term profit? I haven't followed weed stocks closely, nor have I bought any before.

----------


## max_boost

Savage. Had a buy order filled at 22.22 and 19.99 today on HMMJ

Next buy orders set at 18.88, 17.77, 16.67, 15.55, 14.44, how low can you Go? lol

----------


## bjstare

> Anything a guy should buy for short term profit? I haven't followed weed stocks closely, nor have I bought any before.



Yeah, the one that's going to go up. Just pull our your crystal ball.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> Savage. Had a buy order filled at 22.22 and 19.99 today on HMMJ
> 
> Next buy orders set at 18.88, 17.77, 16.67, 15.55, 14.44, how low can you Go? lol



Oh no haha. At least you have a plan.

I will enter if we get a huge dump and we end the day on the low. Waiting for the opportunities to come. Soon, patience.

----------


## max_boost

Buy the dips!!! lol

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Yeah, the one that's going to go up. Just pull our your crystal ball.



Lol yah. If only we could predict the future.

----------


## Disoblige

Some people are predicting CGC $40 and possibly lower so I'm keeping this in the back of my mind on the multi-month sector correction until I get back in.

----------


## spike98

> Some people are predicting CGC $40 and possibly lower so I'm keeping this in the back of my mind on the multi-month sector correction until I get back in.



Didn't take long eh....

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think valuations will need to reflect actual earnings per share from this point onwards. I'd guess multiples will still treat them like high growth sectors, not like oil and insurance.....

----------


## Disoblige

Yeah. Gotta be careful here. Don't try to predict bottoms.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Yeah. Gotta be careful here. Don't try to predict bottoms.



Bottom pickers get stinky fingers.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Am I really the only one in here that thought this was going to happen?

----------


## R-Audi

My gameplan was to wait until first quarter results... just didnt think it would dip as much as it has.

----------


## Disoblige

> Am I really the only one in here that thought this was going to happen?



No. The most logical answer was a huge sell off either the day before legalization or legalization. Most people sold off the day before (Tuesday) and it just so happened to be all-time highs for a lot of stocks. It's a classic sell the news event.

The problem was that a lot people chose to ignore this (greed, etc.).

----------


## roopi

> Am I really the only one in here that thought this was going to happen?



Definately not but also you could have shorted/bought puts on any of the markets and made a good chunk of money over the past 5 days.

----------


## vengie

> I think valuations will need to reflect actual earnings per share from this point onwards. I'd guess multiples will still treat them like high growth sectors, not like oil and insurance.....



Bingo.

Companies like ACB have carried insane debt loads and by all metrics are TERRIBLE investments due to their balance sheet. 
However hype of the Marijuana boom is what has carried their stock price to where it was.

I can see ACB correcting back to ~ $6 range, potentially lower until they start to show some serious quarterly earnings and start reducing their debt load.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Looked like everyone in the thread was accumulating shares or sitting on the sidelines speculating. If your confident in a sell off, why not buy puts? 

The rest of the market wasn't as easy to predict. Just glad my pot stock puts are countering the rest of the blood in the streets.

----------


## Disoblige

Crazy bounces wow. Bulls definitely trying.

----------


## max_boost

My 17.77 didn't fill lol low of 18.01 today for hmmj haha

----------


## Disoblige

Last time this kind of action happened, APH leaked talked w/ Altria the next day. There is a bunch of insider trading going on with these, so sometimes it may give some hints. Might throw a small position in as a gamble. APH only though before end of today. I'd want something under $16 though if possible.

----------


## max_boost

What a turn around!  :Shock:

----------


## Disoblige

Closed under $16, so I have a full position in APH $15.89. It's a slight gamble I will admit, but I saw strength today.

----------


## J-hop

> What a turn around!



lol yea I’m down a bit but didn’t check any of my stocks until the end of the day. Not too worried  :Smilie:

----------


## max_boost

Yea. It's a long game but we should talk about it everyday no matter what. lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Yea. It's a long game but we should talk about it everyday no matter what. lol



You guys need to sit back and relax like Sugarphreak.

----------


## Disoblige

Selling on gap up open and buying a bit on the dip. Hope you all are ready  :Smilie:

----------


## A790

> You guys need to sit back and relax like Sugarphreak.



Hahaha

Poor guy must be having a heart attack after the "correction" the NA indexes have seen this month.

----------


## max_boost

> Hahaha
> 
> Poor guy must be having a heart attack after the "correction" the NA indexes have seen this month.



hehe

----------


## max_boost

Damn son. 17.77 HMMJ filled haha next stop 16.66 lol

----------


## kenny

> Damn son. 17.77 HMMJ filled haha next stop 16.66 lol



No problem, $28.88 by 4/20/2019.

----------


## max_boost

> No problem, $28.88 by 4/20/2019.



You got it man.  :Devil:   :Big Grin:

----------


## BavarianBeast

Made some serious profits from my puts. Out now. 

Upgraded the winter car to a TTRS with some of the gains. Sorry for betting against ya fellas.

----------


## max_boost

> Made some serious profits from my puts. Out now. 
> 
> Upgraded the winter car to a TTRS with some of the gains. Sorry for betting against ya fellas.



You are like SugarPhreak but on Roids

Well done. always give my props to the man who takes the risks to get the gains.  :thumbs up:

----------


## BavarianBeast

Thanks brother. I've never made anything significant from trading options because I am always too chicken shit, so I am happy to see this one pay off.

----------


## max_boost

I can't beat the market so when market goes down, I go down with it lol All my 2018 gains are wiped out at the moment hahaha  :Frown:   :Cry:

----------


## BavarianBeast

Hoping for a big rally for all of you guys still invested.

----------


## msommers

Aphria up 18% today. Woohoo!

----------


## max_boost

Feels so good to see so much green

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Feels so good to see so much green



You talking about stocks or did your shipment finally show up?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hey anyone know of a publicly traded company that is either totally or mostly focused on hemp production and processing? I could see that side of things having a more stable growth profile. Hemp is a really useful crop and now that cbd has more legal uses, it should have decent growth. 

Probably not the same action as recreational cannibis, but who knows.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Hey anyone know of a publicly traded company that is either totally or mostly focused on hemp production and processing? I could see that side of things having a more stable growth profile. Hemp is a really useful crop and now that cbd has more legal uses, it should have decent growth. 
> 
> Probably not the same action as recreational cannibis, but who knows.



Check out Isodiol, Global Hemp Group and Hempco. I’m not betting on them though, so DD is up to you! 

Cheers

----------


## ExtraSlow

.

----------


## dirtsniffer

What a dummy

----------


## tcon

> What a dummy



It's easy to take the high road (haha, "high"road) and say anyone who admits this stuff to the U.S. boarder security is a dum dum, but to be fair you are obligated to tell the truth, and being caught in a lie can have consequences worse than being banned, if I'm not mistaken. Also, he was flying into a legal state, so maybe he thought it would be ok.




> Hey anyone know of a publicly traded company that is either totally or mostly focused on hemp production and processing? I could see that side of things having a more stable growth profile. Hemp is a really useful crop and now that cbd has more legal uses, it should have decent growth. 
> 
> Probably not the same action as recreational cannibis, but who knows.



I believe ACB either has some stake in, or outright owns a hemp company. I can't quite remember as I no longer have any vested interest in them.

----------


## dirtsniffer

There have been so many articles about the implications of saying you're involved in weed. 

The only way out is to not answer and ask to withdraw your application of admission

----------


## tcon

> There have been so many articles about the implications of saying you're involved in weed. 
> 
> The only way out is to not answer and ask to withdraw your application of admission



Well I personally dont plan on going to that shithole anytime soon I'm not worrying

----------


## max_boost

Yikes. Not good. 

Next buy order for HMMJ at 15.55  :Cry:

----------


## roopi

Hope no one was/is holding APHA through all of this.

----------


## That.Guy.S30

Holding and tempted to double down!!!! That's the max boost way!!

----------


## max_boost

> Holding and tempted to double down!!!! That's the max boost way!!



Oh yes you got it bro. Defend that position to the very end haha

----------


## msommers

> Hope no one was/is holding APHA through all of this.



Am holding. Basically considering the investment a total loss at this point.

----------


## Brent.ff

My LHS sure got extra pummeled today...

----------


## sexualbanana

> Cannibis investors, watch out for USA travel. This guy already got a lifetime ban....
> https://business.financialpost.com/c...tiny-at-border



The link quotes that people involved in the cannabis industry are still generally allowed into the USA so long as it's not business related. People can still vacation to the USA, they simply can't go if their reason for travel is work related, like the conference he was going to. If he didn't say he was going, it may not have been a big deal. But lying to US Customs is generally a pretty bad idea.

----------


## sexualbanana

> "Saunders casts some of the blame on the Canadian government for perhaps not understanding the gravity of the border situation as it relates to cannabis. “Look, the Americans have already said that any foreigners involved with the cannabis industry can be denied entry and barred for life. Now you have the Canadian government advising people to tell the truth at the border" - FP Article



I'm amused that he blames the Canadian gov't for telling them to not lie to American customs.

----------


## Misterman

> But lying to US Customs is generally a pretty bad idea.



Just not as bad an idea as telling them you're going to do something not allowed in their country.

----------


## juwantme

Does anyone have any insights into Harvest One ticker: HVT? 
I was looking at investing in them and they have dropped quite a bit - not sure why given their financials and new leadership team.

----------


## mr2mike

Sector as a whole is getting killed. Catalyst is the APHA short bashing piece that was released. 
Most of sector are new investors, scared everyone is a shell company now. 
My advice, you can't pick bottom but I'd wait for some greener signals.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I heard through a bird that canopy is having severe mold and insect issues in many of their facilities. 

Reliable source, but he is also heavily invested in the private cannabis market too.

----------


## sexualbanana

> Sector as a whole is getting killed. Catalyst is the APHA short bashing piece that was released. 
> Most of sector are new investors, scared everyone is a shell company now. 
> My advice, you can't pick bottom but I'd wait for some greener signals.



What's causing the industry to get hit so hard? Sorry if I missed it in the thread already.

----------


## Nova316

> What's causing the industry to get hit so hard? Sorry if I missed it in the thread already.



The fall of APHA, Quintessential Capital Management release a report of allegations that APHA is a shell company. There's a powerpoint presentation that was released on this issue as well. 

TDLR: Apha could be overpaying and buying useless insiders companies with shareholders money

----------


## msommers

I find it pretty disheartening that a Capital company who makes money off of shorting stocks will publically shame a company, whether the rumours are true or not. And now the whole industry is suffering as a result.

Is this the guy the Warren Buffet of shorting or something and everything he says is to be taken as gospel? The whole thing comes off brash and unprofessional. But at a 60% drop or something nuts, I guess being a prick makes you a lot of money and zero fucks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lots of shirt sellers make a career of things like this. They get a reputation when they are correct more often than incorrect. I don't know this guy particularly, but I'd guess he's been right before.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Biotech industry is the worst for short sellers having an influence on stock price. 

Ive seen a lot of very good biotech stocks get slashed 50% in a day merely from The Street/MF or some fucking idiot like Bernie sanders bashing them. 

Always nice when the companies keep performing well and the shorts get squeezed to oblivion.

----------


## Disoblige

I'm likely having a full large position in APHA sometime this week as part 2 is supposedly tomorrow and many holes of the priginal report are being scrutinized. Also Aphria said full line by line response will be coming soon. The only crappy thing is how long it took them to respond to say they will be responding and share price reflects that. Also this Andy guy isn't helping the situation.

----------


## mr2mike

> or some fucking idiot like Bernie sanders bashing them.



Weedstocks had Jeff Sessions. He opened his mouth and the industry would pull back 25% at a time.

----------


## gqmw

> I'm likely having a full large position in APHA sometime this week as part 2 is supposedly tomorrow and many holes of the priginal report are being scrutinized. Also Aphria said full line by line response will be coming soon. The only crappy thing is how long it took them to respond to say they will be responding and share price reflects that. Also this Andy guy isn't helping the situation.



I'm still holding as well but it's not looking great. The whole Andy situation definitely does not look good. It's hard to believe that the entire management is rotten though but we will see as details emerge. I'm also very interested in knowing the details of the relationship between APHA and LHS though.

----------


## Disoblige

> I'm still holding as well but it's not looking great. The whole Andy situation definitely does not look good. It's hard to believe that the entire management is rotten though but we will see as details emerge. I'm also very interested in knowing the details of the relationship between APHA and LHS though.



It's looking amazing. 30% so far. Break 6.50 resistance and we fly into 7s.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Is anybody invested in 51st parallel? https://51st.ca

They closed the initial offering about a year ago, and sounds like they’re going to do another round here soon. Worth taking a look at imo. Min investment is $50k.

----------


## Disoblige

You better believe I'm going large on this high 6 special on APHA right now. Holding over weekend.

----------


## TomcoPDR

No guts no glory

----------


## That.Guy.S30

I too have decided to double down. It's either we are getting Christmas gifts or not!!!

----------


## illtim3d

im in at 5.47, yolo

----------


## roopi

I'm in for some Put options.

----------


## BavarianBeast

If you bought a put on Aphria for $2000 last week it would be worth $1M yesterday

Late now imo

----------


## roopi

> If you bought a put on Aphria for $2000 last week it would be worth $1M yesterday
> 
> Late now imo



Definitely too late to make a million on a trade. I'll settle for a few dollars.

----------


## msommers

If ya got money to burn, hard to decide if putting more into Aphria or going to the roulette table will yield more gains.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Craps table, for sure

----------


## Disoblige

> If you bought a put on Aphria for $2000 last week it would be worth $1M yesterday
> 
> Late now imo



I really hate these comparisons because no one expected that short report to come out and the magnitude of drop it caused.
The risk reward at this point is much better currently if you're long and got in over the past couple days.

Everything is so "obvious" after it happens.

----------


## BavarianBeast

There’s no comparison, it’s a fact.

Just saying the hedge funds that get in on these plays had their position a week ago.

----------


## max_boost

i have maxed out my risk tolerance with 1000 shares of hmmj

i hope you guys strike it rich. a lot of my stock bros are averaging down and or bag holding too lol

----------


## Disoblige

> There’s no comparison, it’s a fact.
> 
> Just saying the hedge funds that get in on these plays had their position a week ago.



I thought for months. Not a week. This was planned since October it seems.

----------


## Misterman

> Craps table, for sure



Definitely. Far easier to control outcomes at Craps. 

I can't believe you guys are still gambling on Aphria when there is so much opportunity for day trading the big dogs like WEED and ACB.

----------


## Disoblige

> Definitely. Far easier to control outcomes at Craps. 
> 
> I can't believe you guys are still gambling on Aphria when there is so much opportunity for day trading the big dogs like WEED and ACB.



I'd argue Aphria is both better on a daytrading and long position given the circumstances this past week.

----------


## Misterman

> I'd argue Aphria is both better on a daytrading and long position given the circumstances this past week.



In what sense? What predictability has there been in its price swings? Sounds to me like these swings have come out of nowhere and surprised everyone, which means for daytrading you'd be flipping coin and hoping for the best. If it's bottomed out now and they still have their contracts for supply in place, then it could be worth a long play for sure. But even for long plays, WEED is pretty solid and it's poised to make a minimum 100% return eventually. Maybe Aphria could make a few hundred percent? But if some hedge funds are purposely shorting it every time it jumps up, it could be pretty risky.

----------


## Disoblige

> In what sense? What predictability has there been in its price swings? Sounds to me like these swings have come out of nowhere and surprised everyone, which means for daytrading you'd be flipping coin and hoping for the best. If it's bottomed out now and they still have their contracts for supply in place, then it could be worth a long play for sure. But even for long plays, WEED is pretty solid and it's poised to make a minimum 100% return eventually. Maybe Aphria could make a few hundred percent? But if some hedge funds are purposely shorting it every time it jumps up, it could be pretty risky.



This was a rare instance that occurred this past Monday in regards to the short seller report. It was making huge claims and caught the market by surprise. They also planned this attack for months and stocks even started going down 10 minutes before their presentation in New York. Because of this surprise and fearful claims of shell companies and "worthless" assets, how the stock should be 0, it caused widespread panic. $10.50's down to high 4's in a matter of 2 days. The only thing I'll give to them is that it was very well executed and their presentation seemed very damning at the moment due to the months of planning and surprise factor.

After Wednesday, many people started to see huge holes in this report and it was beginning to be very clear this was a short and distort play. The report was very selective in its information and made up lies and half-truths just to fit their narrative. Lots of retail/novice investors lost money by selling on Wednesday, but this provided huge opportunity to buy back in after you realized what happened. Next Wednesday, Aphria is coming out with a line-by-line official response debunking all the claims, but market has already changed sentiment on Aphria for the most part. The Canadian operations alone are worth at least $12 CAD easily.

I've put my money where my mouth is on this one and I believe anything in the $5-8 range is an absolutely steal. The risk/reward is very favorable due to the events this week. Aphria could have done a better job on the response time for damage control, but overall they did things properly for situations like this. Handling it very professionally and stock price will rebound in the short and long term. In fact, this short seller report might even help Aphria in the long term in terms of proving how legit their operations are.

----------


## Misterman

> This was a rare instance that occurred this past Monday in regards to the short seller report. It was making huge claims and caught the market by surprise. They also planned this attack for months and stocks even started going down 10 minutes before their presentation in New York. Because of this surprise and fearful claims of shell companies and "worthless" assets, how the stock should be 0, it caused widespread panic. $10.50's down to high 4's in a matter of 2 days. The only thing I'll give to them is that it was very well executed and their presentation seemed very damning at the moment due to the months of planning and surprise factor.
> 
> After Wednesday, many people started to see huge holes in this report and it was beginning to be very clear this was a short and distort play. The report was very selective in its information and made up lies and half-truths just to fit their narrative. Lots of retail/novice investors lost money by selling on Wednesday, but this provided huge opportunity to buy back in after you realized what happened. Next Wednesday, Aphria is coming out with a line-by-line official response debunking all the claims, but market has already changed sentiment on Aphria for the most part. The Canadian operations alone are worth at least $12 CAD easily.
> 
> I've put my money where my mouth is on this one and I believe anything in the $5-8 range is an absolutely steal. The risk/reward is very favorable due to the events this week. Aphria could have done a better job on the response time for damage control, but overall they did things properly for situations like this. Handling it very professionally and stock price will rebound in the short and long term. In fact, this short seller report might even help Aphria in the long term in terms of proving how legit their operations are.



Right on. Hope it all works out. I haven't followed anything to do with Aphria, as I was never interested to invest in them. Sounds like you're doing your due diligence, hopefully you have some liquid cash to average down with.

----------


## tcon

APHA earning release in January will be a fun ride. I can't believe how low the stock got, the market reacted as if the LATAM arm of their company was where all their revenue was supposed to come from? I guess this is the insanity you expose yourself to when listing in MURICA. Oh well, I'm 6500 shares strong now, couldn't pass up that buying opportunity. In 10 years I'll be sipping margaritas on a beach far far away.

----------


## msommers

You expecting the stock to be at $500 in 10 years?! I mean, me too but...

----------


## mr2mike

Hindsight is 20/20. I never owned apha but once I could review and see that these deals were audited by a 3rd party that's been in business since the 80s and the majority of the stocks are individually owned not institutional owned I was all in for this turnaround and the sheep are claiming they knew and laughing it off. When for a fact there was more panic selling then buying so tells me majority are new at investing.

Enjoy the gains guys. Look to sell prior to financial release depending on the run up before.

----------


## Disoblige

APHA Hostile Takeover bid news today. Green Growth Brand offering $11/share.

----------


## max_boost

some relief to see things bounce back a little

----------


## tcon

Not happening. If anything the take over should be the other way around. What a joke lol

----------


## T-Dubbs

ugh,

my supreme cannabis stocks are continuing to tank.....

----------


## Disoblige

> Not happening. If anything the take over should be the other way around. What a joke lol



It is a joke for sure, as that $11 was based on GGB being worth $7  :ROFL!: 

But either way, earnings report coming out next Friday could be something that is hyping this up and keeping things volatile. Sold at $8.60 on Friday and accumulated a big position again at $7.75. Looking to add more if it dips below that, and sell again on another strong day. I'd love to go long, but I'm trying to get into more US plays as 2019 could be a big year for legalization news. The only thing that worries me is most of these stocks are on the CSE and I fucking hate trading on CSE.

----------


## phreezee

What's behind the jump today?

----------


## Disoblige

> What's behind the jump today?



Analysts giving CGC a target price of $40 US.
APHA earnings this Friday.
SPY is bullish.

----------


## msommers

So I'm signed up for the Aphria press releases and got this one last night:

"Aphria Completes First Shipment of Medical Cannabis to Shoppers Drug Mart"

What a time to be alive.

----------


## Disoblige

Woot woot, run APHA run.

----------


## Disoblige

Sold all my APHA today for some good gains at $9.05. Figured there would be profit taking in the last 10-15 minutes and didn't want to risk it. Very happy it worked out as that rarely happens like this. I always leave money on the table or end up holding longer than I want to.

Also think tomorrow (day before earnings) will be quite volatile and there will be lots of opportunity to get back in.

----------


## Disoblige

90 minutes to contemplate buying in for APHA earnings tomorrow morning. Hmmm!

----------


## BavarianBeast

> 90 minutes to contemplate buying in for APHA earnings tomorrow morning. Hmmm!



I bought in, see how she goes.

----------


## S-FLY

Anyone holding vodis pharmaceuticals? I'm hoping it'll pop if they get their license since they submitted their confirmation of readiness package about a month and a half ago.

----------


## Disoblige

Dang. Vic Neufeld is stepping down as Aphria CEO. Wonder how stock price will reflect tomorrow.

----------


## mr2mike

> Anyone holding vodis pharmaceuticals? I'm hoping it'll pop if they get their license since they submitted their confirmation of readiness package about a month and a half ago.



SUGR is probably a better bet right now. 




> Dang. Vic Neufeld is stepping down as Aphria CEO. Wonder how stock price will reflect tomorrow.



Old news. He's being forced out by the board so this is built into the stock price already.

----------


## Disoblige

> Old news. He's being forced out by the board so this is built into the stock price already.



It is? Globe and Mail just published this 30 minutes ago as leaked info. Just judging by Twitter reactions, this doesn't look priced in.

They announced new independent board chair but Vic was always still CEO.

----------


## Misterman

I haven't looked yet. What drove Canopy up so hard today?

----------


## O&G

> It is? Globe and Mail just published this 30 minutes ago as leaked info. Just judging by Twitter reactions, this doesn't look priced in.
> 
> They announced new independent board chair but Vic was always still CEO.




Looks like new news to me - to me this isnt positive nor support a fight against the short seller attack.

----------


## Misterman

> I haven't looked yet. What drove Canopy up so hard today?




Looks like it was Constellation brand's growth forecast.

----------


## Disoblige

> Looks like new news to me - to me this isnt positive nor support a fight against the short seller attack.



Interestingly enough, the price this morning is showing somewhat positive (currently 4%+). So with a slightly below average earnings from estimated, Vic stepping down may be a good thing.

----------


## O&G

> Interestingly enough, the price this morning is showing somewhat positive (currently 4%+). So with a slightly below average earnings from estimated, Vic stepping down may be a good thing.




Good old weed stocks - nothing ever makes sense.

----------


## mr2mike

> It is? Globe and Mail just published this 30 minutes ago as leaked info. Just judging by Twitter reactions, this doesn't look priced in.
> 
> They announced new independent board chair but Vic was always still CEO.



Yeah I guess this was the start of it but everyone I know knew that Vic was going to get the boot with this move as the start of it. Writing was on the wall with the board chair hiring. Vic was given some time to sort stuff out before he was essentially volun-told to step down. 

The short sell, just look at the company and it's low institutional ownership and you can guess why this company was targeted. Read Reddit and the # of beginner traders in weedstocks is enormous and they got burnt. 
Gave traders who knew what they were looking for a chance to get in at an obscene price for the assets they have. Glad some beyonders are profiting off it.

----------


## prae

I missed the $5-6 entry but got in at what I agree was a crazy good valuation. A little shook by the Vic news today, and like was said, was a little confused by the reaction in the market this AM.

CBC's reporting on this in their Radio 1 AM segment was laughably bad though, they reported that the stock had "tumbled" this morning.

----------


## spike98

> I missed the $5-6 entry but got in at what I agree was a crazy good valuation. A little shook by the Vic news today, and like was said, was a little confused by the reaction in the market this AM.
> 
> CBC's reporting on this in their Radio 1 AM segment was laughably bad though, they reported that the stock had "tumbled" this morning.



Many of the market news outlets were reporting mixed pre-market sentiments. I was readying "Down 2.5% on news of CEO stepping down" on one page, then "Up 2.5% on beating last quarter earnings by 62%"

My account was showing a 2% growth and started to climb at market open.

----------


## phreezee

Took profits today. Just wish I had more cash/balls in Dec.

----------


## S-FLY

> SUGR is probably a better bet right now.



Looks like they have some money behind them but they were still constructing their facility at the end of October. VP's facility is finished and they already submitted their evidence package for confirmation of readiness. I looked at the SugarBud website but at a quick glance I couldn't see if they submitted their package yet.

----------


## Disoblige

> Took profits today. Just wish I had more cash/balls in Dec.



Congrats.
I'm looking to enter again possibly this late afternoon if we see some profit taking.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Wow Aphria missed earnings by more than 50%. In and out, quick 4 points.

----------


## mr2mike

> Looks like they have some money behind them but they were still constructing their facility at the end of October. VP's facility is finished and they already submitted their evidence package for confirmation of readiness. I looked at the SugarBud website but at a quick glance I couldn't see if they submitted their package yet.



They were late to the game. A PowerPoint presentation shows cultivation license expected Q1. They have a master grower named so unless gov't requires a completed building, my guess is they submitted. 

https://www.canada.ca/en/health-cana...y/guide.html#6

----------


## Disoblige

> Looks like they have some money behind them but they were still constructing their facility at the end of October. VP's facility is finished and they already submitted their evidence package for confirmation of readiness. I looked at the SugarBud website but at a quick glance I couldn't see if they submitted their package yet.






> They were late to the game. A PowerPoint presentation shows cultivation license expected Q1. They have a master grower named so unless gov't requires a completed building, my guess is they submitted.



How did you guys find out about SUGR?
Looks like they started trading under this ticker near the end of Oct, but was previously a small O&G company.
I get they're going for the ultra premium market, but really a huge crap shoot until they can get their license.
As devil's advocate, so what if they complete their building? Just sit around until they get their license? lol.

----------


## mr2mike

When you're looking to notice offset land owners for an AER application and one's going to sugarbud... You're going to start digging. Haha.

I think they then will have to purchase a license through strategic partnerships, etc.

----------


## Disoblige

I wanted to get in APHA today but missed the boat on the 8.29 entry.
Had a small run at the end of the day I believe in anticipation for next week's potential GGB new offer and possible rebuttal.

----------


## msommers

Hopefully you got in with APHA early this morning... >+9%

----------


## spike98

> Hopefully you got in with APHA early this morning... >+9%



I ducked out a $9.25 last week to take profit then put in a buy order friday for $8.70. It triggered shortly after open and before the run up.

----------


## Disoblige

I still have no position in APHA as I missed the boat on entry on the 12% gain Monday.
But looking at the GGB offer, it's a shit offer. Still offering 1.57 shares per 1 APHA share.

So I expect the share price to drop tomorrow. My target entry is low 8s or high 7s again. Not chasing this.

----------


## Disoblige

Wonder what the hubbub is with APHA. I'm wondering if it's because of certain catalysts coming up or if there is some insider info on something.

Was 9s just a couple days ago and I had a week long order waiting for 8.99 lol.

----------


## A790

Yay HMMJay!

----------


## max_boost

All that averaging down on HMMJ has paid off lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## msommers

> Wonder what the hubbub is with APHA. I'm wondering if it's because of certain catalysts coming up or if there is some insider info on something.
> 
> Was 9s just a couple days ago and I had a week long order waiting for 8.99 lol.



Holy fuck, +15% today. Wish I didn't sell those lol

----------


## R-Audi

Big jump with Supreme (FIRE) at the end of the day with news that they will be trading on the Toronto Stock Exchange. Have to decide whether to keep holding on or sell when its up right now..

----------


## Disoblige

> Big jump with Supreme (FIRE) at the end of the day with news that they will be trading on the Toronto Stock Exchange. Have to decide whether to keep holding on or sell when its up right now..



Sell the news, buy back in lower later.
That's just my opinion depending on your risk tolerance.




> Holy fuck, +15% today. Wish I didn't sell those lol



Haha, it's a bit annoying sometimes when results are better not doing anything vs. more trades. But it is what it is. Wish I held my huge position from the 7s until now.

I hope there is no news tomorrow and I can get in somewhere in the 10s on consolidation. It's nice to see the strength before entering.
I remember back in August last year where I entered a position in the 12s and selling multiple times on the ride to 21s.
We're back full circle now, I hope we see a small run up based on some new takeover offers.

----------


## mr2mike

Strong performance today across the sector.

----------


## tcon

Buy and hold boys, add more during dips. APHA the cash cow

----------


## mr2mike

Another green day for sector! 

Plan for my apha is to hold long term. I know they'll surpass their ath as revenue flows up and up. 

First time buying APHA and up 97%. These are the weedstocks I remember... 
They were always the laggard among the big 3. That short attack was too good to pass up.

----------


## Disoblige

The question is whether or not to enter in 11s and 12s now haha.
I just entered a position at 11.75 this mornig but depending on what happens may not hold over the weekend.

----------


## mr2mike

Momentum is your friend but I've seen it fall off quickly since legalization. Short term trade at that price Imo.

----------


## R-Audi

> Big jump with Supreme (FIRE) at the end of the day with news that they will be trading on the Toronto Stock Exchange. Have to decide whether to keep holding on or sell when its up right now..



Jumped up another $0.17 this morning, glad I didnt sell off last night.

----------


## Disoblige

Starting an APHA position at 12.49.
Probably bag hold a bit over the weekend, but plan is to avg down into 10s if needed over 5 different support levels.

Edit: Looks like something might be brewing. Wonder if it's Altria/CRON or Diageo. Will be happy with either if a deal happens with APHA!

----------


## Disoblige

Another gap up open that _seems_ to be holding.
This reminds me of the run starting last August.

I think the only thing that can keep this going is a deal. Otherwise, we might see some consolidation (10%+) in the next week or so. Let's hope I'm wrong about the consolidation and a deal is near!

----------


## max_boost

I see trees of green  :Love:

----------


## BavarianBeast

good work fellas

we goin to vegas or what

aphria $19 PT

----------


## Disoblige

If a deal happens, I'll sell at $18-20 price range.

----------


## Brent.ff

I shoulda averaged my LHS stock but man it has been a pile of shit lately...

----------


## msommers

Fucking Aphria  :ROFL!: 

Should of just bought it once and left it.

----------


## Disoblige

Today was one of the more interesting APHA days. Opens in 14s and shortly tanks to 12.77 almost instantly, then bounces back to 14s, then slow bleed throughout the day, then boom end of day bull action back to 14s.

Simply incredible day for the bulls hanging in there.

----------


## Disoblige

Nothing's really changed, it's been a slow week. 
Next week I'm ready for some 11s action to get another position if we get there, but look like we're in this tightening range between $12-13.

Will be interesting to see where we may head next as earnings for Aurora and Canopy are next week.

Accumulate as we consolidate  :Smilie:

----------


## Misterman

Be worth watching the charts on Canopy here. Looks like a potential buy point coming.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Still waiting for canopy to announce their mould problems. Still short on them as mentioned on jan 29 in short term investment thread.

----------


## msommers

> Nothing's really changed, it's been a slow week. 
> Next week I'm ready for some 11s action to get another position if we get there, but look like we're in this tightening range between $12-13.
> 
> Will be interesting to see where we may head next as earnings for Aurora and Canopy are next week.
> 
> Accumulate as we consolidate



Did you get in when it was 11's? Hopefully.

----------


## mr2mike

APHA is the new ACB based on stock price movement.

----------


## Disoblige

> Did you get in when it was 11's? Hopefully.



I have a position at 11.39 and 10.89. I'm okay with the position but I'm ready for a 9.99 order, plus a couple more if needed.
We're not really out of the woods yet as today is just 1 day. We could see more downside the rest of this week. So I guess let's just say I'm ready to average down more if needed but fundamentally I believe in APHA on a longer term perspective.
If we see continuation upward after this week, I might even average up for some short term action.

----------


## msommers

Yeah I'm looking at ~$10 as well and putting in pretty much all my portfolio (it's not big-boy money so yolo).

----------


## Disoblige

One reason why I feel comfortable holding a large portion of APHA is this:



Yes, weedstocks is hyped up, but Aphria definitely trading at more realistic valuations than the other big names.
CRON is just ridiculous trading at 485x revenue after that Altria investment.

----------


## msommers

That shorting firm really fucked them the last few months that's for sure. Them and many holders.

----------


## Disoblige

Rebuttal out, kinda.
Market reacts decently. Let's see how we hold into the weekend.

----------


## Misterman

> Still waiting for canopy to announce their mould problems. Still short on them as mentioned on jan 29 in short term investment thread.



Starting to sweat that short position yet? 

Do you have an inside source or something feeding you the mold info?

----------


## Disoblige

> Starting to sweat that short position yet? 
> 
> Do you have an inside source or something feeding you the mold info?



He might be referring to the rumors that was out in Sept/October, which he thought would have been mentioned in earnings report. Other than that, I don't know of any recent things on mold.
Either way, risky play to bet on earning reports, especially if some of your reasons were on old rumors.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Nah I ain’t sweating, I’m still ITM. They’ve gotta climb a long way before I’m worried about my loss. 

No comment on if he’s inside or not, but I trust his information. Certainly not positioning myself based on old rumours.

----------


## Misterman

> Nah I ain’t sweating, I’m still ITM. They’ve gotta climb a long way before I’m worried about my loss. 
> 
> No comment on if he’s inside or not, but I trust his information. Certainly not positioning myself based on old rumours.



Right on. Wasn't looking for in depth analysis. I was just curious if you were banking on some rumor or had some legitimate information. 

I'm not invested in WEED, so I hope it all pans out for you.

----------


## Sorath

unsure what to do with my mar 15 calls on acb. its dropped $1 since ive bought in. i bought ntm. sad times. I will start to liquidate my stock positions slowly and transition into US players

----------


## tcon

> Nah I ain’t sweating, I’m still ITM. They’ve gotta climb a long way before I’m worried about my loss. 
> 
> No comment on if he’s inside or not, but I trust his information. Certainly not positioning myself based on old rumours.



BavarianBeast... hmm kind of has the same ring to it as Gordon Gekko  :thumbs up:

----------


## Disoblige

Some safer Canadian plays such as TRST HEXO ACB APHA.

Still believe more catalysts for APHA. Let's go!

----------


## themack89

> unsure what to do with my mar 15 calls on acb. its dropped $1 since ive bought in. i bought ntm. sad times. I will start to liquidate my stock positions slowly and transition into US players



I've been doing buywrites on ACB's weeklys and its turning out pretty dece. Although I've also accumulated a bunch of JAN2020 LEAPs in case I lose my underlying.
$15 March calls on ACB you can consider that dead money. Time is always against you if you are long on options, and if you're 50% OTM w/ a month to go, then yeah. Dead money pretty much.

Might look into who has the juiciest weekly's for the other weed co's.

----------


## Disoblige

VFF is such a beast.

----------


## roopi

> VFF is such a beast.



I remember owning this stock under a dollar when they used to just grow tomatoes. Made a couple hundred percent and bailed long before the they got into this sector.

----------


## Disoblige

> I remember owning this stock under a dollar when they used to just grow tomatoes. Made a couple hundred percent and bailed long before the they got into this sector.



lol holy shit.

----------


## Disoblige

Lol, VFF ends the day almost 9% up on a red day for the sector. Just incredible.

----------


## Disoblige

That VFF..
Legitimately planning to scale out of APHA soon (maybe as early as today and have extra cash) and get in on VFF if there is a pullback next week.

----------


## tcon

> That VFF..
> Legitimately planning to scale out of APHA soon (maybe as early as today and have extra cash) and get in on VFF if there is a pullback next week.



HC just approved 700,000 sqft for APHA might want to stay on the wild ride a lil longer, dont chase the FOMO

----------


## Disoblige

> HC just approved 700,000 sqft for APHA might want to stay on the wild ride a lil longer, dont chase the FOMO



I was going to post about that but was busy yesterday night. We don't know its APHA for sure but everyone definitely speculating it is. I think it is as well. Let's see what the NR is next week and I'll decide from there. Still have full position for now.

APHA has a reputation for solid news and underperforming. Hopefully this isn't one of those times again.

----------


## Disoblige

News was correct for the expansion licenses, but let's see how we perform today. Still have $14 resistance it can't seem to surpass this morning from the profit taking. Close over $14 would be nice.

----------


## Disoblige

Pretty excited for tomorrow and possibly next week.
Mostly cash right now and ready to lock and load on some names if they reach my target to start a position.

----------


## bourge73

Took a recent position @ .08 in SUGR hoping for big things 
from the new plant and the health Canada stamp of approval. Although prob all factored in. Long play for moi

----------


## spike98

> Took a recent position @ .08 in SUGR hoping for big things 
> from the new plant and the health Canada stamp of approval. Although prob all factored in. Long play for moi



I also have a large position is SUGR as well.

----------


## BavarianBeast

SUGR actually looks decent

----------


## Disoblige

Hope you guys do well with SUGR. High risk high reward.
Kinda not sure about the whole oil and gas company turned into MJ producer but okay lol.

----------


## gqmw

I also have a decent position in SUGR. Will have to see what happens.

----------


## bourge73

Up 33% today whooop !

----------


## O&G

My guess is sug popped due to 48north and village farmer getting their licenses. So people speculating they could get theirs in next 30 to 60 days. I sold off my position (took my cost off the table) to ride free shares. If it dips in meantime i will pickup shares in 8 to 9 cent range again while waiting.

----------


## bourge73

> My guess is sug popped due to 48north and village farmer getting their licenses. So people speculating they could get theirs in next 30 to 60 days. I sold off my position (took my cost off the table) to ride free shares. If it dips in meantime i will pickup shares in 8 to 9 cent range again while waiting.



And it’s up almost 10% today  :Wink:

----------


## Disoblige

Nicely done guys. $0.12 high!

----------


## bourge73

> Nicely done guys. $0.12 high!



For now muuubahahahahaha

----------


## Disoblige

Anyone day trade VFF? The volatility is pretty interesting and could result in decent gains if you have some volume.
Today for example, was able to pull of 4 trades between $0.07 and $0.25 gains. Closed trading browser for today as I'm more than happy stopping now and being all cash before Wednesday.

Honestly, it would be nice to see some pullback on the sector a little bit. it's been pretty hot lately.

----------


## Sorath

> unsure what to do with my mar 15 calls on acb. its dropped $1 since ive bought in. i bought ntm. sad times. I will start to liquidate my stock positions slowly and transition into US players



might get out even, fingers crossed!  :Shock:

----------


## Disoblige

> might get out even, fingers crossed!



Haha nice timing on the news reporting then!

_______________________________________


Added a position in VFF today to hold into earnings.

----------


## Sorath

didnt sell. got greedy. couldve got out today with a 30% haircut. Roll the dice as least im itm now. hope for a small gap up in the morning.  :facepalm: 

sold another block of acb today. 1 more block left, ready to BTD

----------


## Disoblige

VFF already 18.15 high before conference call today.
Big position in this (16s yesterday and added again today in high 16s), looking for ~$18.55 target price today.

Company already net positive on MJ due to transition on their existing greenhouses.

----------


## O&G

> VFF already 18.15 high before conference call today.
> Big position in this (16s yesterday and added again today in high 16s), looking for ~$18.55 target price today.
> 
> Company already net positive on MJ due to transition on their existing greenhouses.



Ive played them for last month. Nothing like almost a 1 billion dollar mkt cap and generating a couple million profit from weed. Haha

- - - Updated - - -

Really hope people took some profit off the table on sugar last week.

----------


## Disoblige

Holding my VFF still. Overall strong.

Another chance to enter under $17 today and a solid bounce to $18.20 right now.

----------


## Disoblige

Over $19 close on VFF from a $16.95 low. 
Broke that $18.30 resistance after testing it multiple times throughout the day.

Wow, wow, wow.


On a sidenote, I would be careful about SUGR. Lots of hype for cultivation but mostly priced in when it hit $0.12. It might be stagnant for months again.

----------


## O&G

> Over $19 close on VFF from a $16.95 low. 
> Broke that $18.30 resistance after testing it multiple times throughout the day.
> 
> Wow, wow, wow.
> 
> 
> On a sidenote, I would be careful about SUGR. Lots of hype for cultivation but mostly priced in when it hit $0.12. It might be stagnant for months again.



Vff wants to flirt with 20 and 1billuon mkt cap. They do need cash evetually so at some point they eill do a PP at a lower price - reason why im day trading it and not holding it.

----------


## mr2mike

Agree on sugr.
It'll drift back down to 9 or 8 cents.

----------


## Disoblige

Sold 1/3 VFF @ $20.00 this morning.

----------


## themack89

> I've been doing buywrites on ACB's weeklys and its turning out pretty dece. Although I've also accumulated a bunch of JAN2020 LEAPs in case I lose my underlying.



 :Big Grin:  

a cool 90% for the 14 strike. I'm out.

ACB Is still giving out 4% on the weeklys too. This volatility environment is insane.

----------


## Disoblige

Today is one of those days where it takes some restraint to not sell. In the short years that I've been trading, I've learnt to cut losses, preserve capital, take profits, but one thing that I find the hardest is knowing when to hold when profits get pretty large.
This is why I sell in blocks in case it does run, but definitely getting anxious as we are heading towards $22+ with VFF and entry was in the $16s just last week. It's probably a sign that the position size is a bit too large for my comfort.

----------


## bourge73

Nice lik pop again in SUGR. For a quick in and out. Any thoughts on HIP ? ( Newstrike ) 
Have a dece position at .50

----------


## gqmw

Crazy that VFF is still popping.

----------


## Sorath

sold my last block of acb shares. trying to fill some Jan 17 puts

----------


## themack89

> sold my last block of acb shares. trying to fill some Jan 17 puts



Do you mean 17 strike or Jan 17th, 2020 expiry?

----------


## Sorath

jan 17 expiry $10US put

edit: didnt fill. was close.

----------


## themack89

> jan 17 expiry $10US put
> 
> edit: didnt fill. was close.



I dunno if you trade a lot of options, but typically you wouldn't fill unless there's some dumb money out there, or the underlying moves enough to where your delta+gamma+impvol readjustment nudges the bid/ask to where your order is.

I mostly trade US Equity Options (these days anyways), and I've never been filled unless the aforementioned has occurred. I usually end up splitting hairs on the midpoint because I'm also doing spread entries (smart routed on IB).

It's great to have some fellow option traders here though  :Clap:  In the process of opening a second account so I can muck around in futures options. I'm choked that IB doesn't seem to have the options on Palladium though, I wanted to start collecting a few puts.

----------


## Sorath

i dont trade alot of options but theres enough open interest and volume on these weed stocks on US exchanges. you'd be surprised how much it moves.

----------


## Disoblige

Canopy on fire, ranges were tightening and it finally broke out.

VFF recovery amazing too.

Interesting Wednesday especially since FOMC is coming up. in a few hours.

----------


## chungstachung

Anyone have info on Plus Products?

----------


## gqmw

Sold a majority of my SUGR at $0.12, thinking that I'd be able to buy in again, but looks like I was wrong.

----------


## Disoblige

Next entry $12.75 APHA.

----------


## spike98

> Sold a majority of my SUGR at $0.12, thinking that I'd be able to buy in again, but looks like I was wrong.



Im getting half out today to scratch the itch to take profits. Ill buy back if we see a dip

----------


## msommers

Until I can get in at 0.095 at the highest, it seems pretty risky for that sucker to drop right off a cliff given the recent drastic uptick.

----------


## Sorath

US MSO on fire today. Cura good financials and selling cbd products to CVS, US Bank bill soon

----------


## Disoblige

Order hit, doubled down APHA @ 12.75.

----------


## mr2mike

What's everyone's thoughts on weedstocks and a US recession? 
Typically, sin items are recession proof and go up in bad times like alcohol and cigarettes. 
But with an emerging industry so this stump growth?

----------


## Disoblige

Judging on its correlation with SPY, a recession will cause at least 15-20% correction for the sector. Down we go.

----------


## Disoblige

Was too chicken shit to purchase APHA on the low of 11.74 the other day, as I was keeping cash on hand for other opportunities or lower.

Currently red in APHA but my average is in the high 12s so not too concerned. I'm still long in my core position and adding more as we go lower. April 15th earnings and hopefully further catalysts.

----------


## gqmw

I got back into APHA at 11.80, so will see what happens. Not too deep though. Hoping earnings will be decent.

Anyone in on TRST?




> Was too chicken shit to purchase APHA on the low of 11.74 the other day, as I was keeping cash on hand for other opportunities or lower.
> 
> Currently red in APHA but my average is in the high 12s so not too concerned. I'm still long in my core position and adding more as we go lower. April 15th earnings and hopefully further catalysts.

----------


## Disoblige

> I got back into APHA at 11.80 ...



Wow. In hindsight, excellent entry.

----------


## Sorath

Took a small position in trst in case it tanks further

Anyone in XLY?

----------


## sabad66

anyone invested in New Age Brands? Some very weird shit going on with the stock this morning... bids/asks up sitting at $1/$1.30 but it's halted.

----------


## Disoblige

> anyone invested in New Age Brands? Some very weird shit going on with the stock this morning... bids/asks up sitting at $1/$1.30 but it's halted.



No but just google it :P
They announced a 45:1 reverse split on March 26th to be done today.

----------


## mr2mike

Wouldn't touch new age. 

SUGR had a good day for all still holding it.

----------


## sabad66

I took a small position about a year ago and have just been holding it and not following it. That's why i was wondering what was going on when it was now showing something crazy like a 400% gain. I guess it was just BMO investorline behind on updating the # of shares (they updated the current price but didn't divide the shares by 45).

----------


## gqmw

> Wouldn't touch new age. 
> 
> SUGR had a good day for all still holding it.



Hoping SUGR can break that $0.2 wall.

----------


## Disoblige

I took bigger positions in APHA when I should have bought way more VFF in the 17s. Oh well, at least in the green. 

Look at that CWEB though eh? $32+

----------


## Disoblige

VFF and CWEB just insanity. 10% and 11%+ so far lol.

----------


## msommers

SUGR is the little stock that could. That fucker just will not drop!

----------


## spike98

> SUGR is the little stock that could. That fucker just will not drop!



+166% since Jan 31, 2019  :Love:

----------


## Disoblige

Nice one of SUGR guys. Maybe a sell the news event after they get license?

----------


## spike98

> Nice one of SUGR guys. Maybe a sell the news event after they get license?



I pulled out half at 0.15 and will sell the other half on the license

----------


## gqmw

> Nice one of SUGR guys. Maybe a sell the news event after they get license?



SUGR rush literally. I'm in at $0.08 and already sold the majority so probably just going to let the rest ride.

----------


## O&G

Only in cannabis can a company like sugr approach 100 million mkt cap with no real assets or revenue.

----------


## bourge73

> SUGR rush literally. I'm in at $0.08 and already sold the majority so probably just going to let the rest ride.



Me too in @ .08 going to sell half on newsday ride the rest. Been interesting and it’s just getting started. Crazy industry

----------


## msommers

On newsday?

----------


## spike98

> On newsday?



When/if they announce that they have received their license from health canada.

----------


## msommers

Down she goes

----------


## bourge73

> Down she goes



BUY Buy Buy !!!!! M sommers believe !!!

----------


## phreezee

Is this a buying op for VFF? Quite a tumble this week.

----------


## calgary350z

> BUY Buy Buy !!!!! M sommers believe !!!



I bought more, I am in deep now with this stock. It could be a life changer if it turns out to be more than a penny stock down the road. I have been buying this stock since last August.

If they keep meeting there timelines it should do something decent

----------


## Disoblige

APHA earnings tomorrow morning. Let's see some positive numbers  :Smilie: 

Edit: Careful all. Earnings out and currently down 12% premarket.

----------


## msommers

> BUY Buy Buy !!!!! M sommers believe !!!






> I bought more, I am in deep now with this stock. It could be a life changer if it turns out to be more than a penny stock down the road. I have been buying this stock since last August.
> 
> If they keep meeting there timelines it should do something decent



I've popped in and out with it, and currently holding.

----------


## O&G

Anyone in or looking st RMMI? Very similar to sugarbud but a few months behind them in terms of construction and license application. But the mkt cap is similar to when sugr was 8 cents but the share float is very small and tight.

----------


## mr2mike

Anyone with some APHA balls to jump in on this down day?

----------


## Disoblige

I might buy on Wednesday, maybe even end of week or later. Just not trying to catch a knife here as my avg is still in 12s currently.
If it's anything like TRST, it won't be just one red day.

Why on earth they decide to release these shitty earnings on a Monday I have no clue.

----------


## O&G

Ive been slowly building a position in rmmi

----------


## O&G

I will either lose hard or make a bunch - $40k position built into RMMI at just below $1.

----------


## Disoblige

I'm hesitant to pick up some APHA even in the 9s because even swing trading VFF has been more successful.
APHA just doesn't want to move and the sentiment hasn't changed much.

I will consider averaging down on APHA in the near future, just keeping an eye on it for now. Tempted to purchase in the mid 9s.

----------


## O&G

Eeeeek. Added more. Swinging for the fences.

----------


## Disoblige

APHA in 8s and still room for SPY to fall.
Not touching this right now.

----------


## msommers

SUGR no longer looks to be a fun play lol. Now I'm stuck holding this stupid thing

----------


## O&G

Imo weed stocks drift lower and consolidate until a hard rally end aug or sept

----------


## Disoblige

I'll start picking up APHA in high 7s, low 8s if we get there. I think it's a good time to start accumulating.
The recent rally that made it go to 10.3x was shorts covering.

----------


## rx7boi

What do you guys think about ALEF? I took a small position at the beginning of the year, hoping they'll get more traction moving forward.

----------


## phreezee

Canopy Growth CEO Bruce Linton Says He Was Fired and the Marijuana Stock Is Sliding Again 
https://www.barrons.com/articles/mar...re-51562158174

----------


## tcon

I always feel retarded with my long hold strategy over the summer months but w/e lol

----------


## phreezee

Canopy is sub $50, but as momentum grows in the US, I feel Canadian companies will get crushed.

----------


## Misterman

So why is ACB getting killed right now? Seems like a good opening to get in and wait for the inevitable rise back to the 10$ range and sell again.

----------


## Disoblige

Was anyone in TRST? Hopefully you kept up with the news and got out of it or it's not a big chunk.

Growing product in unlicensed rooms, then lied about not knowing about it. Then yesterday internal e-mails surfaced showing that they knew about it for the past 7 months which caused 22% drop today.
This stock went from like $10 to $2's in like 3 months lol. 

CannTrust? More like CantTrust.

----------


## msommers

> SUGR no longer looks to be a fun play lol. Now I'm stuck holding this stupid thing



Still holding this stupid thing. I might buy more to average down and hold until winter. I imagine most weed stocks haven't been a fun play over the summer and might actually be a decent time to buy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Weird that crazy volatile stocks have downside volatility too. Weird...

----------


## Misterman

> Weird that crazy volatile stocks have downside volatility too. Weird...



That's the whole allure of the weed stocks for investing. Just keep buying and selling the swings. Anyone holding these things long term is either brave or stupid.

----------


## Disoblige

Boom aphria up 30%+ afterhours. Smashed earnings.

Very impressed they were so tight lipped on it all making people think earnings would be flat.

----------


## mr2mike

Great news because it was nearing my hit piece entry point and was considering dumping it.

----------


## mr2mike

Good finish for the weed industry today. Hopefully keeps going but I don't have high hopes with it being summer time.

----------


## Disoblige

> Good finish for the weed industry today. Hopefully keeps going but I don't have high hopes with it being summer time.



Summer is ending soon. We are just getting started.
APHA, VFF, CWEB let's go!

----------


## mr2mike

SUGR was halted on news. 
They have received their 3 applied for licences. 
three licenses growing, processing & sales.
Enjoy the long weekend!

----------


## mr2mike

> SUGR no longer looks to be a fun play lol. Now I'm stuck holding this stupid thing



 enjoy the gains on Tues.

----------


## O&G

> enjoy the gains on Tues.



See how it lasts. If this was 6 to 12 months ago would be huge. If you are in money tuesday id sell most on the news.

- - - Updated - - -

Vff looks good st this price.

----------


## S-FLY

I feel like there's going to be a lot of people selling for a quick buck on Tuesday. What people don't realize is that based on what Phase 1 is capable of producing, SUGR's revenue should damn near match their current market cap prior to the halt.

----------


## S-FLY

Currently up $0.04 (26%). Phase 1A which is the newly licensed phase is capable of producing "3,300,000 – 3,890,000 grams per year at full scale production." Assuming $3.50/gram, Phase 1A alone should generate $12M in revenue/year. When they amend the license and can produce from all of Phase 1, they are capable of producing "13,230,000 – 15,565,000 grams per year" = ~$46M revenue. 

Basically, this thing should be a cash cow.

----------


## O&G

Ya but they need to raise more cash for expansion. Sell profit. Lower your risk.

----------


## S-FLY

True. They need about another $12M to complete Phase 1. Next step is to start growing and generate revenue so they can replace the current debt facility with something more favorable. I think they have about ~$2M'ish in cash after making a draw on the current debt facility. So they need to raise another $10M, likely through a new debt facility and equity raise. I still like this play long term once Phase 1 is complete and in full production.

----------


## msommers

Everyone, including me, seemed to be happy to get out early this morning lol.

----------


## Disoblige

Rumors surrounding big deal with Tilray. Boosted sector today but any falseness to these rumors is going to cause a bleed to the gains. Lots of volume today in the hundreds of millions of dollars total into the big names so hopefully some insider knowledge here.

----------


## Disoblige

MJ is dead lol.
Blood red. Wow.

----------


## RawB8figure

Yep. bubble has popped.

----------


## mr2mike

Had to pick up 2k APHA shares. The sharp drop and vol was too tempting.
Hopefully they hit earnings coming up.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> I will either lose hard or make a bunch - $40k position built into RMMI at just below $1.



Ouch. Dropped 52% today!

----------


## Buster

> I know quite a few people who have dumped big $$$ into cannabis development. I'm at least somewhat connected with a lot of the big players in the segment.
> 
> I'm not touching any of it with a ten foot pole.
> 
> I think the market and the profit will be far less than people are predicting.



ahem

----------


## Disoblige

> Had to pick up 2k APHA shares. The sharp drop and vol was too tempting.
> Hopefully they hit earnings coming up.



I'm playing earnings as well. The 15% down today seems so unwarranted though. Market has spoken.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I wouldn't consider buying until after earning when they all underperform and drop another 30%

----------


## Disoblige

> I wouldn't consider buying until after earning when they all underperform and drop another 30%



If they all underperform and drop another 30%, I wouldn't even touch them at all. Unless you're daytrading, kind of a fallacy to think it will come back up if it drops down enough.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

https://www.google.com/amp/s/busines...-investors/amp

The comment about market cap exceeding groceries market cap before legalization tells it all in a dot.com recap kind of way.
What a mess!

----------


## Disoblige

Oh nice. Down nearly 10% in US market today. Fun stuff tomorrow...

----------


## Disoblige

Good financials, 2nd one in a row! Up 20% so far, Might be lots of profit taking as well this morning.

Edit: Yup, opened at 13% and profit taking galore, lol.

----------


## mr2mike

APHA should roll again on Monday. 
New facility approved by health Canada. My guess is not a high as a few years ago when things were getting approved.

----------


## Disoblige

> APHA should roll again on Monday. 
> New facility approved by health Canada. My guess is not a high as a few years ago when things were getting approved.



Diamond woot.
I think short term it will be a quick gain and then profit taking but overall it is a forward step before their extraction center is approved too.

----------


## Disoblige

_I fell into a burnin' ring of fire
I went down, down, down
And the flames went higher
And it burns, burns, burns
The ring of fire, the ring of fire..._

----------


## A790

Yup. Avg. CPS @ $15.68. Ouch.

----------


## mr2mike

Aphria. Highly manipulated. 
Whole sector is being manipulated.

----------


## cloud7

I have never invested in weed stocks but the prices seem to be much more reasonable after the recent decline. There seems to be a slight rally today due to the potential decriminalization of weed in the states. Perhaps this is the time to finally invest in this sector... it is tempting for sure.

----------


## Disoblige

Past few days have been quite interesting. Lots of names in the sector going up 40-50%.
With the US House passing the MORE Act and the whole ACB debentures conversion expiry, as well as news outlets pumping the sector up, it's reminding me of the past couple years of run-ups. 
Could this be the start of a reversal trend? Hard to say, but fun to watch while your account swings +/-$30-40k lol.

----------


## Brent.ff

Ha I’m just hoping to get back to par on the one left I am HODLing so I can GTFO

----------


## Disoblige

It's funny to see this climb huge and yet still be a bagholder haha (myself included). Just shows how bad this year has been for these stocks.
Things look a lot better compared to last week at least.

----------


## A790

> It's funny to see this climb huge and yet still be a bagholder haha (myself included). Just shows how bad this year has been for these stocks.
> Things look a lot better compared to last week at least.



HMMJ at $15.68 CPS. lol. I feel you bro.

----------


## R-Audi

I have two pot stocks that I have scraps left in that are way down.. (-$500 on a $600 initial purchase) seeing that I cant imagine them coming back, I assume it makes sense to sell now and take the loss for my 2019 taxes?
N.NV Namaste Technologies and THC.CN THC Biomed

----------


## suntan

Time to buy ACB?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"I invested in a stock that was expensive even before they had sold a single ounce of their product and then the stock went down and I lost money. I'm suing. America First."

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calga...-u-s-1.5431520

----------


## msommers

So Aurora is just killin' it

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/amphtml...210322969.html

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> So Aurora is just killin' it
> 
> https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/amphtml...210322969.html



So, how are these companies not making money? I'm all about them being over valued before legalization, but now they're selling product that's dirt cheap to make at high prices.
Is there some complete bull shit going on?
Were they paying their execs 1000x more money than they should have?
Is there way too many suppliers for the actual market? That seems impossible.
What am I missing?

----------


## BavarianBeast

Turns out big cannabis companies can’t produce quality products at fair prices. Everyone who knows a thing or two about cannabis is still sourcing illegally, they just simply can’t compete.

----------


## adam c

> So, how are these companies not making money? I'm all about them being over valued before legalization, but now they're selling product that's dirt cheap to make at high prices.
> Is there some complete bull shit going on?
> Were they paying their execs 1000x more money than they should have?
> Is there way too many suppliers for the actual market? That seems impossible.
> What am I missing?



I think making it legal made it a novelty for a lot of people, people who were scared to try it before due to potential consequences tried it, then the novelty wore off and the hype for legal weed also reduced

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Turns out big cannabis companies cant produce quality products at fair prices. Everyone who knows a thing or two about cannabis is still sourcing illegally, they just simply cant compete.



But the legal stores have been selling out of stock, haven't they? If that's true, the growers should be selling 100% of their stock, and possibly even elevating their prices (if permissible).

----------


## Disoblige

> But the legal stores have been selling out of stock, haven't they? If that's true, the growers should be selling 100% of their stock, and possibly even elevating their prices (if permissible).



They are selling what little of the stock they ship. If you talk to any storefront, they barely know what they are going to even get because the stock is limited and bottlenecked. Canada's rollout has been fucking terrible. Alberta has the most stores in the country and it still sucks here.

ACB is done, Canopy is just as bad but they have that 5 billion investment from Constellations Brand. APHA out of the big three might be top soon but that still means nothing because there is 0 reason to invest in this sector for the remainder of this year. CRON has Altria. Next catalyst is SAFE act and eventual legalization in US. Otherwise short this garbage.

----------


## ExtraSlow

seems to be a big bottleneck between the greenhouse and the stores. For a while it was the tax stickers. Part of the problem is that they need different packaging and labeling in each province. Or they did anyway. That's madness.

----------


## mr2mike

No money in growing. The money is in the edibles and drinks. But really US companies are better investments. Cdn gov't is messing this up.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Hard to make money when you got to jump through all the hoops, hire a bunch of fat, advertise, transport and then put a ridiculous amount of money into packaging on something I could teach my 6 year old nephew to grow well. 

There's a ton of money in growing smart. I know a lot of very wealthy people who have made their fortune cultivating & extracting and selling on the grey market. 

The CDN government has messed it up for most people though, I agree. It's a shame, but that's what happens when idiots who don't understand systems try to regulate something they don't have a fucking clue about either.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The CDN government has messed it up for most people though, I agree. It's a shame, but that's what happens when idiots who don't understand systems try to regulate something they don't have a fucking clue about either.



Who looks stupider here, the government, or the companies that assumed that the government wouldn't make it unnecessarily complex?

----------


## Darell_n

> The CDN government has messed it up for most people though, I agree. It's a shame, but that's what happens when idiots who don't understand systems try to regulate something they don't have a fucking clue about either.



You would rather have unregulated medication products being sold to the public? Aurora and Sundial are customers of mine and I also work on other extremely regulated Health Canada sites (blood). The design and implementation of facilities in the pot industry is both humorous and tragic at the same time. A total shit show trying to upscale some guy's backyard greenhouse into something with 100,000x the production.

Fixed this for you: 'It's a shame, but that's what happens when idiots who don't understand regulations try to produce something they don't have a fucking clue about either.'

----------


## arcticcat522

> Who looks stupider here, the government, or the companies that assumed that the government wouldn't make it unnecessarily complex?



Or the investors that made the companies have unbelievable market cap

----------


## KrisYYC

You mean legal weed hasn't added a trillion dollars to Canada's GDP, cured cancer and ended homelessness? Shocker!

All kidding aside, the hype before legalization was ridiculous. Now as someone who doesn't partake in weed (though not against it being legal either) what is the root cause of the problems with the legal industry in Canada? My gut says it's probably government getting in the way as usual, and maybe some gold rush style explosion of startups, all but a few really actually viable businesses and we're still in the weeding out the non-viable businesses. 

Demand not as strong as predicted?

- - - Updated - - -




> Or the investors that made the companies have unbelievable market cap



This seems to be the culture in the stock market for the last few years. Insane valuations on companies that have yet to earn a cent of profit. Reminds me of the dot com bubble in the late 90's. It's more gambling than investing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Demand hasn't been the issue.

----------


## Disoblige

Back on track to stonks...

With Alberta vape lifted and Ontario with some juicy news on Monday, might be a good short term trade opportunity but long term... no bueno.

----------


## mr2mike

Great market to play the volatility and swing trade or day trade.

----------


## msommers

More fun to go to the casino

----------


## Tik-Tok

> So Aurora is just killin' it
> 
> https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/amphtml...210322969.html



That doesn't surprise me one bit. A friend did a job for Booth last year, and they spoke quite a bit. He said the guy was extremely knowledgeable about weed, but didn't have any business sense.

----------


## Disoblige

The packaging is still so wasteful for edibles. Fucking 5 mints that total 10 mg (2 mg each) and it is in all this plastic and cardboard packaging.

Same for chocolate, etc.

----------


## spike98

> The packaging is still so wasteful for edibles. Fucking 5 mints that total 10 mg (2 mg each) and it is in all this plastic and cardboard packaging.
> 
> Same for chocolate, etc.



I had some chocolates last night. They were good and the potency was as expected but i won’t pay $10 for 10mg again. I can get 140mg for that price from a MOM out of BC.

----------


## Disoblige

> I had some chocolates last night. They were good and the potency was as expected but i won’t pay $10 for 10mg again. I can get 140mg for that price from a MOM out of BC.



Bakerstreet is so good though. I would recommend trying that if you haven't. I would eat it if it was just chocolate. Made out of an old Hershey plant and the difference with the grey market quality is very noticeable. Price wise I agree it is expensive.

----------


## Disoblige

Quite the bounce on the sector as news coming out that sales have increased due to Covid-19 and people staying at home.

The sector has been bleeding so much, I think there is huge upside if you invest in some companies you think will survive after this pandemic.

I definitely will out a sizeable position into APHA if it dips under $3 again.

----------


## Disoblige

Covid-19 saved the weed sector.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Covid-19 saved the weed sector.



How?
According to earlier posts, the producers had too many hoops to jump through and couldn't make any money because the govt had butchered the roll out. "Only a government could fuck up making money off selling weed".

How does the Corona Virtus change this?
Or, are you only referring to it causing a sudden bump in their stock prices?

----------


## Disoblige

> How does the Corona Virtus change this?
> Or, are you only referring to it causing a sudden bump in their stock prices?



The last 5-6 green days due to news spread on sales increasing massively due to the pandemic.

So yeah, just short term momentum right now. We will see if it lasts once all this is done.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Structural problems aren't fixed. A month of good sales is all this is.

----------


## bjstare

> Structural problems aren't fixed. A month of good sales is all this is.



 :Werd!: 

I'd bet the gains are simply attributed to people sitting at home thinking "man I bet with so many people at home, weed sales must be going up. I better buy some stocks in weed companies"

Will this translate into longer term solidity in share price? I doubt it. The problems that caused the MJ sector to shit itself over the last year still exist all the same.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't think anyone is drug testing all those office workers who were deemed to be "safety sensitive" which is like 90% of the oil patch. It was a farce, but also an easy way to loose your job.

----------


## Disoblige

APHA mooning tonorrow.
Might sell some if we hit 25%+

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...301040661.html

----------


## mr2mike

Picked a bit up end of day.
Hopefully good tomorrow. No movement after hours so far.

----------


## Disoblige

> Picked a bit up end of day.
> Hopefully good tomorrow. No movement after hours so far.



Because earnings was released tonight. We are mooning.
Even Zacks predicted an EPS of -$0.04 and it is actually +$0.02.

----------


## mr2mike

Yep. A day early. Should be a nice day tomorrow morning.

----------


## Kijho

> Yep. A day early. Should be a nice day tomorrow morning.



Is it too late to get it on APHA @ 5.38 today in your opinion (right now?)

----------


## mr2mike

Long term this will be a great investment. They are making money and value of weed sold during this crisis will be realized in future quarters.

https://mobile.twitter.com/sammyj_19...959642113?s=21

----------


## Disoblige

> Is it too late to get it on APHA @ 5.38 today in your opinion (right now?)



Yes, because you can get in at the 4s  :ROFL!: 
Maybe 3s...

----------


## Kijho

> Yes, because you can get in at the 4s 
> Maybe 3s...



I didn't end up buying any, I just keep missing these haha

----------


## mr2mike

2020 not going great for Bruce Linton.
https://mjbizdaily.com/vireo-health-...-bruce-linton/

----------


## Disoblige

> 2020 not going great for Bruce Linton.
> https://mjbizdaily.com/vireo-health-...-bruce-linton/



Onto the next endeavor. Not sure anyone feels sorry for someone who is worth over 400 mill cad though lol.

----------


## Disoblige

I've seen a lot of strength in APHA lately. This 2nd wave stuff may give a good opportunity to get back in and be long. Holding long term this time around

----------


## max_boost

Still bag holding HMMJ from $14  :Cry:

----------


## max_boost

Damn dividends only .188 for hmmj lol why so low? It was .268 for the past 3 quarters  :Cry:

----------


## Disoblige

APHA up around 30% over the past few days from earnings run up, rumors of buyout from Canopy, and first shipment to Germany.
Seems to be lots of things going for some companies and we're really seeing the winners and losers as we progress.

I'm sure US election results will provide some boost as well.

Go APHA go  :Big Grin:

----------


## mr2mike

Apha is the strongest of the big 3 or is it big 2 now.
No way Canopy is buying anyone out at this time.

----------


## cdnsir

APHA always had the best bottom line since before legalization. Canopy won the jackpot from Constellation Brands on plain brand recognition.

Great to see them do well as I didn't get out quick enough when they were at $20. LOL 
Been patiently holding ever since in hopes of a merger in the sector.

----------


## Disoblige

> APHA always had the best bottom line since before legalization. Canopy won the jackpot from Constellation Brands on plain brand recognition.
> 
> Great to see them do well as I didn't get out quick enough when they were at $20. LOL 
> Been patiently holding ever since in hopes of a merger in the sector.



We'll hit double digits on it shortly. The momentum is there and I'm staying long on it. Always added some whenever it went below $6 CAD.

Up 10%+ today and over $7.50 CAD, earnings next week.

----------


## A790

Dumped my position in HMMJ today at a loss, coming out of MJ even considering my earlier gains and today's losses.

Lesson learned about spec buying.

----------


## Disoblige

> Dumped my position in HMMJ today at a loss, coming out of MJ even considering my earlier gains and today's losses.
> 
> Lesson learned about spec buying.



Yeah, now would be better time to invest into individual MJ companies as there is lots to go off of due to multiple ERs that's already happened. Some are obvious losers while some are showing promise. It was all gambling in the past.

But those blockchain/crypto stocks, fuck those. Bunch of garbage.

----------


## max_boost

> Dumped my position in HMMJ today at a loss, coming out of MJ even considering my earlier gains and today's losses.
> 
> Lesson learned about spec buying.



_And now it’s gonna run to $20 lol

Tbh surprised you dumped and where did you allocate the funds?_

----------


## A790

> _And now its gonna run to $20 lol
> 
> Tbh surprised you dumped and where did you allocate the funds?_



Sunk cost fallacy. Decided the capital would be better suited to grow elsewhere so I put it into XAW.

It wasn't a large enough sum/loss that I'm upset about it. Given what I made last time I entered MJ, I walked away about neutral all things considered.

----------


## max_boost

_Side bet? Based on today’s closing hmmj 6.43 vs xaw 28.80, pick your time frame, I like hmmj hehe_

----------


## A790

> _Side bet? Based on today’s closing hmmj 6.43 vs xaw 28.80, pick your time frame, I like hmmj hehe_



I'm not a gambling man; I did that with HMMJ and look where that got me. Slightly poorer. lol

----------


## max_boost

_$1 bob. Side bet lol ooo better yet - webpage update vs a bag of Chinese food haha_

----------


## ExtraSlow

Can we do a three way bet with HAVN too?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Three way? Can I straddle?

----------


## ExtraSlow

This is getting sexxxy

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

S3xy

----------


## max_boost

_Never fault process - Seinfeld 

We are all trying to get to the same place. 7.2_

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

7.2 isn't enough for the non-racist part of Victoria.

----------


## killramos

> 7.2 isn't enough for the non-racist part of Victoria.



I think the rich part is the racist part. Well, and the poor part.

----------


## max_boost

_Ppl aren’t racist, they just assholes. I believe in elitism more than racism lol ppl only care if you’re rich_

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm aiming for 6.9, because that's nice.

----------


## Disoblige

> _Ppl aren’t racist, they just assholes. I believe in elitism more than racism lol ppl only care if you’re rich_



That's why lotta ppl with wealth, not just rich, pretend to be poor. Don't need to prove shit, stay downlow.

In 20-30 years, first one to 7.2 should have ultimate bragging rights. Hopefully Beyond still exists.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> That's why lotta ppl with wealth, not just rich, pretend to be poor. Don't need to prove shit, stay downlow.
> 
> In 30 odd years, first one to 7.2 should have ultimate bragging rights. Hopefully Beyond still exists.



Does that person get special privileges?

- - - Updated - - -




> I think the rich part is the racist part. Well, and the poor part.



The secluded parts seem ok I guess.

----------


## Disoblige

> Does that person get special privileges?



They host the Beyond 50 party.

----------


## max_boost

_Hmmj on its way up up up and away lol_

----------


## Brent.ff

Sure wish i had put my weed stocks into amazon..

----------


## max_boost

> Sure wish i had put my weed stocks into amazon..



_Still can. 10k amazon by 2025 lol_

----------


## ExtraSlow

Like the realtors say, today is a great day to buy!

----------


## Disoblige

> _Still can. 10k amazon by 2025 lol_



Yeah, market cap wise definitely can see huge upside but they will definitely forward split before that happens to make it "appear" more affordable.

----------


## vengie

> Sure wish i had put my weed stocks into amazon..



 :thumbs up: 

One of the few smart moves I have made.

----------


## Brent.ff

> One of the few smart moves I have made.



I bought weed, wife bought amazon.. damnit

----------


## max_boost

_If it makes you feel better I’m bag holding 5k at $14 for hmmj. Even stevens. Take a bath on hmmj but make it back on tech lol Stay strong homie lol_

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I bought weed, wife bought amazon.. damnit



Watch out. Your wife is a l33t traderzzz.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Weed stocks surge as Kamala Harris vows to decriminalize pot in debate

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-c...rce=reddit.com

----------


## max_boost

> Weed stocks surge as Kamala Harris vows to decriminalize pot in debate
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-c...rce=reddit.com



*Tbh man that's why I was very surprised he sold especially at these low levels. It's just a matter of time before America fully gets on board and CANUZK etc.*

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Are weed companies even profitable? I would think that one would make more money selling chicken tenders than weed. Everyone eats tendies but not everyone smokes weed.

----------


## max_boost

> Are weed companies even profitable? I would think that one would make more money selling chicken tenders than weed. Everyone eats tendies but not everyone smokes weed.



*Profitability is secondary to hype  lol*

----------


## A790

> *Tbh man that's why I was very surprised he sold especially at these low levels. It's just a matter of time before America fully gets on board and CANUZK etc.*



I had a standing order to sell our positions as soon as it hit a certain unit priec since that represented our "break even" on HMMJ as a whole. You can't predict the future. Hope HMMJ goes to $20 lol

----------


## BavarianBeast

PLTH. 

Been riding them since $1.50

----------


## msommers

SUGR looks to be nearly dead

----------


## Disoblige

Make me wonder if run up will go till election, which means...

I may sell a large portion of my position if there is a gap up on Nov 4th morning after Biden win. 

Then buy back in lower on selloff.
Wait and see I suppose  :Wink:

----------


## max_boost

*I think the 75-100mg of thc nightly is messing with my head lol if it’s such a good buy I should be doubling down lol*

----------


## Disoblige

> *I think the 75-100mg of thc nightly is messing with my head lol if it’s such a good buy I should be doubling down lol*



Shiet man, that's quite a bit.
Maybe try some shrooms?

----------


## max_boost

*yea....long story lol but got me thinking .... how much weed do you need to od? Lol I feel pretty gangster at 100mg just chilling to deep house mix and then I pass out. Downside, no dreaming whatsoever. When you wake up, you wake up from the dead. That feeling is bizarre. I haven’t felt the fully rested feeling in forever.....I hope none of y’all get insomnia. There are many times I thought about just checking out and checking into a sleep clinic rehab to figure this shit out but the conundrum is always .... I gotta work lol  FML  *

----------


## mr2mike

> SUGR looks to be nearly dead



Yeah I think the dream is done. Or they go private.

----------


## killramos

> That's why lotta ppl with wealth, not just rich, pretend to be poor. Don't need to prove shit, stay downlow.
> 
> In 20-30 years, first one to 7.2 should have ultimate bragging rights. Hopefully Beyond still exists.



Id be shocked if beyond doesnt have a few who are already there

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't blow my cover bro.

----------


## killramos

> Don't blow my cover bro.



Sorry...

Get the Ford started again yet?

*I think I’ve tricked them*

----------


## ExtraSlow

The day I gave 7.2, I'm buying a lariat.

----------


## max_boost

Started the year at .2, sitting at .24 after the latest rally lol 7.2 seems so far away  :ROFL!: 

- - - Updated - - -




> I’d be shocked if beyond doesn’t have a few who are already there



These tigers and dragons are crouching and hidden but for a small fee I can give you the blacklist.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> These tigers and dragons are crouching and hidden but for a small fee I can give you the blacklist.



Tigers and dragons rule out any white guys. Way to keep a secret.

----------


## Disoblige

Tomco already there. He's working on the decimal place 2 over.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Tomco already there. He's working on the decimal place 2 over.



Now he's too rich for food reviews.

----------


## max_boost

> Tigers and dragons rule out any white guys. Way to keep a secret.



You still have much to learn but okay. We can learn from each other lol

----------


## Disoblige

Canopy/Aphria merger rumors surfacing again.
Both up 8-11% in US trading today.

Interesting to see what the deal is. If they value APHA over 10 USD, I'd be ok with it.

----------


## max_boost

Sweeeeeeet lol that means $7 hmmj tmr  :Big Grin: 

Nasdaq +3% almost as well 

Stonks are the best.

----------


## kobe tai

> Sure wish i had put my weed stocks into amazon..



I YOLO'd last week and bought 5 shares  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I YOLO'd last week and bought 5 shares



Jolly good show!

----------


## vengie

> I YOLO'd last week and bought 5 shares



#humblebrag

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> #humblebrag



#humblejelly 
 :Smilie:

----------


## max_boost

Attachment 94666



> I YOLO'd last week and bought 5 shares



White tiger approves!!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Attachment 94666
> 
> White tiger approves!!



Trade like Tai Lung.

----------


## AndyL

> Now he's too rich for food reviews.



 
@TomcoPDR
 needs to start doing reviews again. I miss his reviews. 

Maybe he could do similar reviews of cannabis industry stocks  :ROFL!:  I'd read those too. 

Strainly was closing in September, but has remained under a new funding model... Wonder if legalization happens in the usa if it'll go public...

----------


## max_boost

We can all do that. We are all White Tigers.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

The best. RIP.

----------


## Disoblige

Swing and a miss for APHA.
Put your money elsewhere folks.

----------


## cdnsir

> Swing and a miss for APHA.
> Put your money elsewhere folks.



Hype gains all erased. Womp womp

----------


## Disoblige

And here I was thinking we would have a chance at $9+ before elections  :ROFL!: 

Yeah right. See y'all next quarter when Amazon is $4000.

----------


## max_boost

Patience ....  :Devil:

----------


## Disoblige

> Patience ....



Side wager on when you think HMMJ passes $10? Haha

----------


## max_boost

> Side wager on when you think HMMJ passes $10? Haha



April 20 2022 lol

----------


## Disoblige

> April 20 2022 lol



2022?! lol, not very optimistic are ya..

You could be right though.

----------


## max_boost

> 2022?! lol, not very optimistic are ya..
> 
> You could be right though.



haha ideally 2021 but who knows but I'm willing to baghold this. It fkn blows cuz the dividends keep dropping too so I don't even have that for comfort. 

last 3 quarters
0.26847 to 0.18839 to 0.10749

LAME but that's my fault lol

----------


## mr2mike

> Swing and a miss for APHA.
> Put your money elsewhere folks.



Watching closely and might get back in closer to $5 if it slides further into support.

----------


## Disoblige

> Watching closely and might get back in closer to $5 if it slides further into support.



I think the only hope for this company is some M&A if it happens in the near future. Otherwise it looks like a lot of sideways trading in the $5-6 range until next earnings.

Mid-5s as an entry point might be an OK bet, but I feel like money is better put elsewhere. CEO is not looking out for the company's best interests in my opinion. Look at his compensation too.

----------


## RawB8figure

Just buy Taat. 
thats all you need to know. 
You can thank me later.

----------


## Disoblige

> Just buy Taat. 
> thats all you need to know. 
> You can thank me later.



Nah. Feel free to brag about it when it goes up and stay completely silent if it goes down  :Big Grin:

----------


## max_boost

> Nah. Feel free to brag about it when it goes up and stay completely silent if it goes down



And screenshot your purchase and sell too lol  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Just buy Taat. 
> thats all you need to know. 
> You can thank me later.



Can I thank you now? Don't try and stop me. Seriously. Don't. I'm going to thank you. Now. After I make some monster trades on Taat.

----------


## Disoblige

I put a $5.95 bid for APHA for just today, couple thousand shares. If it fills, it fills. If not, oh well.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I put a $5.95 bid for APHA for just today, couple thousand shares. If it fills, it fills. If not, oh well.



He said TAAT. Not APHA.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> PLTH. 
> 
> Been riding them since $1.50



Think Ill support my investment and buy one of these for NYE, haha!

----------


## mr2mike



----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> 



Cut that out. That belongs in a $TSLA thread.

----------


## RawB8figure

> Can I thank you now? Don't try and stop me. Seriously. Don't. I'm going to thank you. Now. After I make some monster trades on Taat.



Do it...

----------


## Buster

Well, I just picked up some convertible debt in a private placement on a significant play. Gonna be locked up for at least two years. Didn't think I would ever have exposure to this market, but I guess I do.

Wish me luck.

----------


## Disoblige

> Well, I just picked up some convertible debt in a private placement on a significant play. Gonna be locked up for at least two years. Didn't think I would ever have exposure to this market, but I guess I do.
> 
> Wish me luck.



Good luck.

Wish you could share more details.

MSO play, if you could say?

----------


## Buster

> Good luck.
> 
> Wish you could share more details.
> 
> MSO play, if you could say?



No, it's actually a Canadian play. Unfortunately, it's not my place to be more detailed in public.

----------


## Disoblige

> No, it's actually a Canadian play. Unfortunately, it's not my place to be more detailed in public.



Yep, for sure.
Already interesting to note it is Canadian play, thanks.

----------


## Disoblige

Pricing in a Biden win, nice to see a massive green all across the board for MJ stocks.

Ride the wave!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I have no use for cases of beer. Go stonks!

----------


## Disoblige

Yay! Acquired a US craft brewer. Let's see what happens tomorrow. Already up 13% after hours. With Biden win, let's go! Too bad about the Senate or else pot stocks would rocket.

https://www.newswire.ca/news-release...805484407.html




> SweetWater Brewing Company is one of the largest independent craft brewers in the United States ("U.S.") based on volume. Beginning with the flagship 420 beverage offerings, SweetWater has created an award-winning lineup of year-round, seasonal and specialty beers, a portfolio of brands closely aligned with a cannabis lifestyle. The approximately USD $300 million acquisition has been unanimously approved by Aphria's Board of Directors and is expected to close before the end of December 2020. Aphria expects this acquisition to be immediately accretive to EBITDA and diluted earnings per share. All dollar amounts in the press release are expressed in U.S. dollars, unless otherwise noted.

----------


## mr2mike

Weedstocks thinking it's 2017 again.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yay! Acquired a US craft brewer. Let's see what happens tomorrow. Already up 13% after hours. With Biden win, let's go! Too bad about the Senate or else pot stocks would rocket.
> 
> https://www.newswire.ca/news-release...805484407.html



Old Aphira: "Marijuana is medicine and alcohol is evil evil evil!!"

New Aphira:
"So you're saying the payback period on $300MM is five years and all I have to do is poison some millennials and pretend I haven't been saying 'alcohol is evil' for the last 20 years??! Here's a cheque!"

----------


## Disoblige

> Old Aphira: "Marijuana is medicine and alcohol is evil evil evil!!"
> 
> New Aphira:
> "So you're saying the payback period on $300MM is five years and all I have to do is poison some millennials and pretend I haven't been saying 'alcohol is evil' for the last 20 years??! Here's a cheque!"



I would suggest doing a bit more research on Aphria, particularly first steps is when Aphria even existed.
Hahaha  :Wink:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I would suggest doing a bit more research on Aphria, particularly first steps is when Aphria even existed.
> Hahaha



Not intended to really be an Aphira-specific comment, although I wrote it that way.
More a comment on the age-old argument of MJ proponents.

----------


## Disoblige

ACB is day trader's wet dream. Such a trash stock but up the most due to US elections. Up over 80% in just 2 trading days. Would never touch it but interesting to see.

Edit: Over 100% in 2 days now  :ROFL!:

----------


## taemo

> ACB is day trader's wet dream. Such a trash stock but up the most due to US elections. Up over 80% in just 2 trading days. Would never touch it but interesting to see.
> 
> Edit: Over 100% in 2 days now



just dumped my remaining 2 stocks of ACB today  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> just dumped my remaining 2 stocks of ACB today



2?
Why even waste the trading fee lol.

----------


## taemo

> 2?
> Why even waste the trading fee lol.



had 250 ACB as play money pre-split, been cleaning my portfolio the past couple of days

somehow have 5 AUSA too that's sticking like a sore thumb but not going to pay the trading fees to sell them lol

----------


## mr2mike

DRIP that's how you get those.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The drizzle is the real dizzle.

----------


## Disoblige

Sold all my APHA on the pop this morning.
Hoping to buy back lower and things look overbought.

----------


## kobe tai

Bought some heritage cannabis (CANN.CA) for a gamble. Let er roll...

----------


## max_boost

> Weedstocks thinking it's 2017 again.



Will be interesting. If the Dems can get the 2 Georgia senate seats and pass legislation through the house, raise the roof on weed stocks again! Did some marth on my hmmj, with dividends and what not, my cost is down to 11.88, this bag holding is getting lighter and I am feeling hopeful.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> PLTH. 
> 
> Been riding them since $1.50




Still going up

----------


## mr2mike

> Will be interesting. If the Dems can get the 2 Georgia senate seats and pass legislation through the house, raise the roof on weed stocks again! Did some marth on my hmmj, with dividends and what not, my cost is down to 11.88, this bag holding is getting lighter and I am feeling hopeful.



Yes! NYC is in a great position too from what I hear with their senate seats.

----------


## max_boost

Omg +5% today. Keep going plz lol

----------


## max_boost

Almost $9

+50% since A790 I mean Biden got the prez elect hehe

----------


## taemo

anyone invested in SNDL?
crazy pop today

----------


## BavarianBeast

> PLTH. 
> 
> Been riding them since $1.50



Sold today at $6.30. Going to try and get back in at a lower price again.

----------


## taemo

> Sold today at $6.30. Going to try and get back in at a lower price again.



congrats, that's some nice gain!

thoughts on HEXO anyone?

----------


## tcon

checked my massive APHA bags and theyre green, good sheeet m8s

----------


## Disoblige

> checked my massive APHA bags and theyre green, good sheeet m8s



Cashed out way too early!

----------


## Inzane

Does anyone have any more info on the class action lawsuit against ACB? Just disgruntled shareholders upset when the sector took a hit, or does it have some real teeth?

----------


## max_boost

Today was lame. Hopefully just profit taking, take a breath and up up it goes lol

----------


## mr2mike

Short swing on Aphria. Stopped out at $11 on a pull back. 
Too risky to touch I think. Whole sector needs a pullback or some flat days.

----------


## max_boost

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/ho...181704790.html

Oh baby lol but it’s probably gonna get cock blocked in the senate tho

----------


## mr2mike

That's why the sector sell off after the vote.

----------


## max_boost

If it gets rejected then probably have to bag hold another 2 years until 2022 midterms  :dunno:  

That’s how it works right and even then no sure things who controls house or senate at that time. But fk I’m getting close to break even lol

With lots of action the quarterly dividend at month end should bounce back in the 20cent range me hopes.

Still have dreams of $20-30 hmmj tho lol that would be a sick payout and make it worth my troubles lol

----------


## mr2mike

Definitely slower growth than what I hoped but it was also bonkers in 2017.Emotions took over for buying weekstocks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

y'all need to get in on the ground floor of the shroom stocks, and pump up my positions.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Y’all should of bought PLTH. 

Everyone would of been up at least 100% by now.

----------


## max_boost

> Y’all should of bought PLTH. 
> 
> Everyone would of been up at least 100% by now.



You’re 100% right

- - - Updated - - -

And I nominate you as ultimate beyond baller

----------


## gretz

> y'all need to get in on the ground floor of the shroom stocks, and pump up my positions.



Let me know when to start playing the game, I’ve never bought stocks but shrooms is right up my alley

----------


## BavarianBeast

(Cannabis) CRLBF Cresco Labs should be another good one.

----------


## roopi

> (Cannabis) CRLBF Cresco Labs should be another good one.



I've been in this once since it was CananRoyalty then Orgin House. Got in a round $2.50. It's on the canadian exchange as well as CL

----------


## BavarianBeast

Very nice

Should be some big upside in us cannabis in the next couple of years imo.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Let me know when to start playing the game, I’ve never bought stocks but shrooms is right up my alley



Yesterday. There's a whole thread on it. 
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/413...ng-and-trading

----------


## Disoblige

APHA and TLRY merger  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## max_boost

That’s 15% of hmmj lol what does that mean??

I see tlry up 6% and apha up 3% after hours

----------


## Disoblige

> That’s 15% of hmmj lol what does that mean??
> 
> I see tlry up 6% and apha up 3% after hours



Sector will go up tomorrow on news but I think many Aphria shareholders have mixed feelings about this. I was heavily invested in weed over the past few years and never thought of Tilray as a quality company other than their exposure to the US audience. So I feel like Aphria is going to use it to their advantage, but other than that I don't see much value.

Tilray is getting a lot of value as Aphria just acquired Sweetwater and they have a big presence in Germany as well as their pharma distribution network in Europe.

----------


## max_boost

Oh baby cue the rally!!

----------


## Disoblige

APHA pays 23% premium to TLRY closing price, so 7.87 USD x 1.23 = 9.68 USD.

Conversion ratio at 0.83 TLRY shares for every APHA share.

----------


## max_boost

Omg tillray up 26% pre open. I hope this gives momentum to shoot hmmj over $10 over the holidays. That would be excellent. This bag holding is like covid, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now!!

----------


## mr2mike

Meanwhile dumpster fire that has ripped up in the market again is laying people off. ACB

https://mjbizdaily.com/aurora-cannab...-sky-facility/

----------


## Disoblige

I think it is a below-average deal for Aphria, especially for those long term shareholders. Tilray? C'mon... Let's see Irwin's compensation after the merger.

----------


## mr2mike

I agree. I've seen nothing good from Tilray. They're a great pump and I've read through Aphria info and they're definitely building a business. Not sure why they needed Tilray.

----------


## R-Audi

I have a few weed stocks that I completely forgotten about and are down in the dumps and worth literally pennies on the dollar.. (N.VN and THC Biomed) Guessing it makes more sense to sell and have the loss for this year? 
I was in the same position last year (likely a bit better) and held off as it really isnt any significant amount...

----------


## roopi

If you need to the losses to offset capital gains this year then I would sell. If you don't then just leave them until next year?

----------


## tcon

On one hand I see Tilray as a joke of a company and this merger as pointless, but on the other hand Tilray has the flash and US exposure and APHA ticker always seems to be the laggard of the industry, so maybe turning into TLRY will actually be a good move?

----------


## T-Dubbs

I kept my shares in Supreme Pharmaceuticals.
Started out with an initial $1500 investment.. It was worth 20k at one point, now its at $800!

The joys of life

----------


## max_boost

Fml. I thought it was a 0.169 dividend for hmmj but it was 0.0169  :facepalm:   :Bang Head: 

The dividends and previous profits made my average cost 11.88 and its sitting at 8.35. Not sure what to do lol

I dont think the dems can win the last two seats so I am debating selling off half my position and dump it into ARKK instead. Or this might continue on to being a multi year hold.

----------


## max_boost

I’ve held onto strathmore for 12 years and that’s the biggest pos ever 

Joys of life indeed 
@T-Dubbs


Really wished I jumped on 
@BavarianBeast
 plth planet13 back in the summer lol

----------


## BavarianBeast

Back into PLTH @ $6.82.

----------


## max_boost

Oh damn it’s down today. Any reason why? Even tho it has outperformed like crazy lol 

The sector is rallying ahead of tmr senate vote in Georgia.

----------


## max_boost

Okay bro what’s your target price on plth? I want 50% gain minimum lol

Sold off 1000 shares hmmj to buy plth at 6.90. Let’s go!!

----------


## BavarianBeast

No reason to be down really. Just losing a bit of steam after the run over the last 6 months I would guess. I could see at $10 by March-April

----------


## cdnsir

Dumped all my APHA above $10 today, thank you Democrats! 

The past 3 years was a terrible period to be caught bag holding, but learnt a few things about industry launches. Might hop over to the Psychedelic thread now.

----------


## max_boost

Can’t believe the Dems pulled it off. Hopefully rally sustains and keeps going.

----------


## riander5

I think Canadian weed is fucked... i still have some awesome aphria 2022 calls that are up 300% at the moment.

The big gains now should be in US MSO's...

Anyone have a hot list they are looking at? I ask this now.. the time to ask was really 3-4 months ago haha. Oh well.

----------


## AndyL

https://www.calcalistech.com/ctech/a...884515,00.html

Speaking of TLRY ...

----------


## Disoblige

Lots of pot stocks reaching new 52 week highs!

APHA past $10 USD as well. Crazy!

----------


## roopi

Sold all my VFF today and still holding CL. Will buy VFF again on any dip. If there isn't one I can live with it. It's done well for me.

----------


## max_boost

I’m almost even on hmmj lol $12 around the corner!!

----------


## max_boost

Mexico!! :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Disoblige

Congrats all Apha owners.
I'm jelly!
Still, the TLRY 0.83 conversion is more attractive if it holds $21+ today.

Thats like $22 CAD!

----------


## tcon

> I think Canadian weed is fucked... i still have some awesome aphria 2022 calls that are up 300% at the moment.
> 
> The big gains now should be in US MSO's...
> 
> Anyone have a hot list they are looking at? I ask this now.. the time to ask was really 3-4 months ago haha. Oh well.



I own CURA and GTII, had TRUL for a while though they seem more confined to Florida while the other two are expanding across multiple states already

On a side note: I'm seeing flashbacks to the last big bleed after the hype peaks, remember the hype came before legalization, and I'm getting deja vu with the weed stonks mooning along side BTC.... remember how that went?

----------


## mr2mike

https://www.wsj.com/articles/jay-z-j...es-11611163595

----------


## max_boost

HMMJ hit $12 today!!

----------


## BavarianBeast

Congrats on breaking even! 

Did you get in on HMMJ-u too?

----------


## max_boost

Oh man I am content with what I have for now. It has been a long 20 months lol Sold off half my positions. It's like starting from ground zero again. The remaining lot can do whatever it wants from here on out no regrets.

----------


## max_boost

Oh man of course after I sell half my positions the rally continues. Diamond hands for 20 months and sells 2 days too early lol

Hmmj holdings looking good premarket especially GWPH +45%

----------


## msommers

Lol did you lose money? If not, who cares man!

----------


## max_boost

It was moving sideways for a couple weeks so I thought it lost momentum so I figured I de-risk a little 

Seemed like a prudent move on Friday but ofc it’s up 20% since haha

Wouldn’t care as much if it was a quick flip, just the fact I held on for so long that I couldn’t hold on for a bit longer haha

Always a battle between fear and greed. Emotion and logic lol

----------


## sabad66

I think it has something to do with dems vowing to legalize pot in the US.
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.inde...397.html%3famp

----------


## max_boost

> I think it has something to do with dems vowing to legalize pot in the US.



Well for sure the initial rally but it felt like it fizzled out. 

Anyway, I hope the Dems pass it by the summer!

Still very much in the hmmj game with 2000 shares.

----------


## sabad66

Yeah I have a few of those in my rrsp. Nice to see it finally moving, I might even be up a little bit  :ROFL!:

----------


## z24_wheels

> Well for sure the initial rally but it felt like it fizzled out. 
> 
> Anyway, I hope the Dems pass it by the summer!
> 
> Still very much in the hmmj game with 2000 shares.



I feel you. I bailed too early as well

----------


## max_boost

Lol the rally continues. Enjoy enjoy.

----------


## Disoblige

Mark Cuban philosophy...




> When I buy a stock I make sure i know why Im buying it. Then I HODL until till I learn that something has changed. THe price may go up or down, but if i still believe in the logic that made me buy the asset, I dont sell. If something changed that I didnt expect , then I look at selling.



If I listened, my APHA would have led me to salvation  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

Holding is the hardest part.

----------


## max_boost

Oh did you sell your APHA before this recent rush?

----------


## Disoblige

> Oh did you sell your APHA before this recent rush?



I did, haha. Sucks for me.

----------


## max_boost

> I did, haha. Sucks for me.



Ahh that’s why it went up  :Devil:  lol jk

----------


## danno

Sold mine too. Last week sometime. 
Hopefully it’s not like nio last time I got out was at $4, now it’s $60.

----------


## Disoblige

> Ahh that’s why it went up  lol jk



Another great day for weed. Good work HODL lol

----------


## max_boost

Congrats fellas. We have survived the darkest timeline lol

----------


## Brent.ff

reallly hoping i can get LHS to 2.0 and gtfo

----------


## Disoblige

holy sheet, another 12% AH, APHA..
That's like $33..

----------


## mr2mike

I never thought apha would be at these levels again. Damn I sold too early too.

----------


## max_boost

Oh baby. Keep going. Daddy really likes this.

----------


## taemo

news are saying weeds stock are picking up momentum because of WSB, might cash out my SNDL if it goes over 3$

----------


## Disoblige

If it were me, I would have sold the last of my positions today because my end target was always around $30ish. But I am a paper handed bitch.
Hard to pass up 400% gains after it doing a whole lot of nothing for years.

----------


## cdnsir

> If it were me, I would have sold the last of my positions today because my end target was always around $30ish. But I am a paper handed bitch.
> Hard to pass up 400% gains after it doing a whole lot of nothing for years.



You had higher hopes than me, my APHA endgame was high twenties back in the last peak. It never hit and got stuck in it for years. It's insane how it jumped from $10-$30 this past month.

Good on you guys that held! Don't hold too long though. It seems this industry is all about hyping on expanding into new markets, it loses steam quickly afterwards.

----------


## Disoblige

$40 bucks CAD ATHs wow! lol.

Then crashed a bit but still holding up well.

----------


## ArjayAquino

Finally got my first weed stock: ICAN (Icanic Brands from Vancouver)

I saw this DD post on Reddit LINK and I believe it has potential.

Thoughts?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Seeing HITI being preached on reddit lately, would like to get into weed stocks buy not sure who to back.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Back into PLTH @ $6.82.



PLTH at $10.35 today  :rocket:

----------


## prae

Wild to see these new highs. 2018 flashbacks. Still happy having sold my $apha and $weed at the peak in oct 2018 but feeling some FOMO

----------


## arcticcat522

TAAT had a good day. See what it's doing tomorrow and might dip in/out for the day

----------


## brucebanner

> news are saying weeds stock are picking up momentum because of WSB, might cash out my SNDL if it goes over 3$



My sell price hit Monday. Left a TON on the table considering it's over $3 after hours.

----------


## tcon

grats all apha holders
I managed to fill a sell order for some shares @ 40$ lol. Never thought it would hit that for 5 years. Still holding 1500 but I think it's time to roll it into american companies

----------


## max_boost

HMMJ I plan to hold but where would you guys exit APHA and TLRY ??

----------


## roopi

Is there any cannabis stock that isn't up this week? Impossible to lose money in this sector since the beginning of January.

----------


## max_boost

Sell order for TLRY $99 lol

Will keep APHA for a bit for the marth arbitrage lol

----------


## tcon

> HMMJ I plan to hold but where would you guys exit APHA and TLRY ??



I'll hold a bit through the merger but this is weed stonks lets not kid ourselves they dont stay up forever

----------


## Disoblige

This is what I hate about things that spike up super fast... That imminent crash...
I must be getting old but I hate that shit now.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> This is what I hate about things that spike up super fast... That imminent crash...
> I must be getting old but I hate that shit now.



It's like heroin, and you'll always be tempted to go back. Just stick to methadone (ETF's)

----------


## max_boost

> This is what I hate about things that spike up super fast... That imminent crash...
> I must be getting old but I hate that shit now.



Lol ya it sucks

Arkk and qqq ftw lol

----------


## Disoblige

Agreed.

Any profits on speculative stuff is going into ARKK, ARKG, and I am planning to put a ton into ARKX at some point because there is huge potential in the space sector and you know if Elon is going to IPO something space or Starlink related, Cathie is going to gobble that up. I would prefer to let ARK manage all that, hopefully with more winners than losers.

----------


## taemo

took my first anal with SNDL today  :Cry:

----------


## max_boost

> Agreed.
> 
> Any profits on speculative stuff is going into ARKK, ARKG, and I am planning to put a ton into ARKX at some point because there is huge potential in the space sector and you know if Elon is going to IPO something space or Starlink related, Cathie is going to gobble that up. I would prefer to let ARK manage all that, hopefully with more winners than losers.



Yea hopefully she tosses a couple space stocks into ARKK and that continues as the flagship one stop etf lol

Sold the apha.to I gobbled up at $17 and will wait it out lol stuck with Tlry for now (42) lol will have to do the dreaded average down if it falls another day or two but hoping for the best.

----------


## SJW

Bought some HITIF anyone else in High Tide?

----------


## mr2mike

Similar entry on tlry as 
@max_boost
 and wish I sold for the mini gain yesterday. Oh well, wsb gang will learn me. They get in and ruin it for all.

Still shorts running this stock.

----------


## kobe tai

> Bought some HITIF anyone else in High Tide?



Me since yesterday

----------


## kobe tai

Anyone holding XXII? Nice run up and closed above $4 today. If they ever get FDA approval for their modified nicotine smokes it should pass the moon and go straight to Uranus.

----------


## GT.....O?

Whats everyone thoughts on Supreme (FIRE)?? Going to stay at current levels? Seems they had a bad year, but turned it around..

----------


## mr2mike

Just a bad year? Lol bad 3+ years. Ride the current euphoria but not beyond that.

----------


## jwslam

Who's watching the Verano first day?

----------


## roopi

> Who's watching the Verano first day?



Just bought into this. I like the US MSOs (Cresco Labs has been a great one for me over the years)

----------


## T-Dubbs

> Whats everyone thoughts on Supreme (FIRE)?? Going to stay at current levels? Seems they had a bad year, but turned it around..



Ive had supreme since almost day one... I bought in at .14



.56 last week

.35 now

pretty.....MEH

----------


## roopi

> Just bought into this. I like the US MSOs (Cresco Labs has been a great one for me over the years)



I have now sold this position. I'll buy back if it drops again.

----------


## asp integra

Bought into HITI. Interested to see if there is a bump with the upcoming revenue release.

----------


## max_boost

Finally it’s moving again. What’s going on lol can’t find shit? Zee Germans! Tillray?

----------


## max_boost

SNDL anyone? Lol almost even now

----------


## msommers

An 8,000% EPS beat will get folks attention.

----------


## tcon

I will never F with SNDL
In GTII, CL, and TLRY atm

----------


## max_boost

Finally. Right before mid terms as expected

https://twitter.com/POTUS/status/1578097875480895489

Will see if I get back to my $10 TLRY 

@ExtraSlow
 
@ercchry
 
@CompletelyNumb
 
@flipstah


I told ya boys to join the TLRY club lol

----------


## kenny

Need legalization, not just decriminalization for $10 TLRY  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:

----------


## max_boost

I suspect it'll be like Roe v. wade, leave it to the individual states to decide what they want to do but on a federal level rescheduling is a start and decrim at that level or whatever to help my stonks lol

----------


## andyg16

Holding on to a couple shit bag stocks in hopes I might be able to recover something lol might be well into retirement by then but still have hope

----------


## max_boost

Pray this rally is legit lol

----------


## ctochico

anyone else dumb enough to have HITI?? i need a miracle

----------


## max_boost

Will SAFE finally pass in the senate ?? I’m hopeful during this lame duck!!

----------

